# The Craig Thread - Status, Updates & Prayers



## Greta (Sep 29, 2002)

Posted earlier this evening by WakaWakaBBS in THIS THREAD



> *I just got a phone call from Craig, He is at University Of Washington Hospital. They did a Cat scan found a Aneurysms in his Brain, and 5 minutes ago he called back that they just did a Spinal Tap which revealed Blood in the Tap. He said that they will now probably open his head up to try and fix things.*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*

And then later...



> *Craig just now called me again, He is being transferred to Harborview Hospital where they are going to perform Brain Surgery*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*

I've closed the other thread for now so that we can keep everything together in one place. 

Paul, thank you for the updates. As you can see, we will all be waiting not so patiently for anything that you can give us. Please pass on to Craig that we all pray for a successful operation and speedy recovery.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## lambda (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig, this prayer is for you..........


----------



## yclo (Sep 29, 2002)

Hope to see you back here real soon.

YC


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 29, 2002)

Good Luck Craig...............


----------



## rlhess (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig,

You are in my prayers! Good luck and hang in there!

All the best,

Richard


----------



## kubolaw (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig -

I'm winging my prayers your way.

John


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2002)

Bummer!

Hang tough! 

My your GOD be with you.


----------



## NightStorm (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig,

Hang tough, bud!! Hope to see you around "The Market", soon!

"May the powers that be, be generous."

Dan


----------



## bwcaw (Sep 29, 2002)

WHAT! Brain surgery!?!? I thought he was doing ok?
What happened?


----------



## PhilAlex (Sep 29, 2002)

Man oh man. Hang in there Craig! 

My prayers are with you.


----------



## bwcaw (Sep 29, 2002)

Wow, just read the last of the "urgentnotice" 
thread. My hopes and prayers are with you Craig.
Get well soon!


----------



## mc (Sep 29, 2002)

I had a brother die from a brain aneurysm at 27 years old. They may have caught Craig’s in time, I hope for the best.


----------



## geepondy (Sep 29, 2002)

My aunt had the surgery a few years ago with absolutely no after effects so my thoughts and prayers hope the same will be true for you.


----------



## DavidW (Sep 29, 2002)

Dude! I remember talking LED's with you outside the Nugget Mall back in the 80's. Waiting for the bus. I hope to see you again in February. My prayers are with you.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 29, 2002)

aneurysm information site: http://www.bafound.org/


----------



## Wolfen (Sep 29, 2002)

It's 11:30 PM here, just read the post and said a prayer. Get well Craig!


----------



## Darell (Sep 29, 2002)

Damn it all! I hate tearing up in front of my computer. It's well... Damn it all.

sigh.

I'm trying to think happy thoughts.


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 29, 2002)

I know most of you have seen this poem but it holds a special meaning for me. Craig, my thoughts and prayers are with you my brother. Doctors can fix but only God can heal. Today my prayers are that God will carry you.



And I know exactly what you mean darell. I had a hard time typing this.

Footprints

One night a man had a dream. He dreamed he was walking along the beach with the Lord. Across the sky flashed scenes from his life. For each scene he noticed two sets of footprints in the sand; one belonging to him, and the other to the Lord. 

When the scene of his life flashed before him, he looked back at the footprints in the sand. He noticed that many times along the path of his life there was only one set of footprints. He also noticed that it happened at the very lowest and saddest times in his life. 

This really bothered him and he questioned the Lord about it: "Lord, you said that once I decided to follow you, you'd walk with me all the way. But I have noticed that during the most troublesome times in my life, there is only one set of footprints. I don't understand why, when I needed you most, you would leave me?"

The Lord replied: "My son, my precious child, I love you and I would never leave you. During your times of trial and suffering, when you see only one set of footprints, it was then that I carried you."


----------



## Empath (Sep 29, 2002)

Phileo and Agape


----------



## Saaby (Sep 29, 2002)

We're all flashing for ya' Craig!


----------



## Darell (Sep 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *We're all flashing for ya' Craig!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hmmm. In my distress, I must have left the widow shades up again ??

Humor. Lighten the mood... you know.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 29, 2002)

Other kind of flash but...yeah!


----------



## beader (Sep 29, 2002)

Hi Everyone: This is Craig's mom. I want to thank all of you for your prayers and conderns for Craig. I read a lot of posts from you from last week's scare and am deeply touched by the outpouring of love and well wishing to Craig. He is mightly blessed to have friends like you. God bless you all and Craig too. He is going for an angio thing, a tube from the groin to brain to locate bad area then surgery, probably all tomorrow. Thanks again for all your prayers, I know they work. Ella


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 29, 2002)

Craig,

I went outside tonight and released a bunch of photons your way. 

Many talk about white light and healing, I reckon there's a group here who could send you a bunch of white light, and probably are. May strength, courage and love find you.

- Don


----------



## Grummond (Sep 29, 2002)

God bless you Ella.
Thank you for keeping us informed, we are all very concerned and are praying for our Craig.

Grummond.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 30, 2002)

It's now midnight, and just of the phone with Craig.

Tommorrow AM, he'll have a contrast angiogram, followed by surgery. The prognosis is good; but he will be out of commission in the hospital for the next 10-12 days.


----------



## LEDagent (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Light-Headed:
> *I'm just about to the point where I can't read this thread any more. *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">OH MAN!....












Im about there too Light-Headed. This is really heavy stuff. I don't know what to say...i'll keep reading though.





God bless you Craig and Ella.


----------



## mc (Sep 30, 2002)

Good news, thanks Jeff.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Jeff, glad to hear the prognosis is good.
I for one will have him in my thoughts all day today, and eagerly wait for any news.

Ella, your son is a one in a million guy, and I'm sure all the positive thoughts will reach him and hopefully strengthen him. 
Best wishes to both of you.

*Bart*


----------



## Joshua (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig I don't know what to say. 
I was one of the very many that sat by there computer and hit reload every 2 minutes to see if you were ok. Then when I saw you were, I felt better. Better enough not to read the thread after you responded about 3 times. Now I find this thread. I am truly praying for you Craig. I think I speak for everone here when I say that we don't just love you for your vast amounts of information, but as a friend. Always able to take a moment to talk to the newbies (me) and talk the big game with the vetrians of this board. Your post are funny and light hearted at times and the other times chalk full of creativity and wisdom concerning this hobby that binds us all together on this board. You have many people from all walks of faith praying for you. I haven't talked to Jesus in a while but I think now would be a good time for me to turn off my computer to have a long one on one with God and ask Him for a huge favor...
You gotta hang in there bro. Please.
Joshua


----------



## Silviron (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome to Craig's "other family" Ella. You will be in our prayers too.


----------



## Graham (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, a 'group buy' opportunity here(although not the usual kind)..

Can we find out exactly where Craig is and send/order him some stuff? Flowers or what, I don't know, but I'm sure there must be something..

Graham


----------



## Wits' End (Sep 30, 2002)

My prayers are with you Craig. My son has been through many brain surgerys and he is doing well.


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Ella,

It was very nice to hear from you. As you can probably tell, we all care a great deal about your son. Even those of us who haven't really known him for very long. I have never met anyone so willing to extend a helping hand to anyone and everyone that needs it regardless of whether he knows them or not. 

From what I've read on this forum, it's my understanding that Craig is not wealthy with money, but I can tell you that he is rich in friends all across the world that are awaiting anxiously to find out that he is doing well. 

It's also my understanding that Craig has to utilize a motorized chair of some kind in order to help him get around. Well, I can say with certainty that God new exactly what he was doing with Craig, and in my eyes, couldn't have made a better person. 

A good person offers help when you ask it of them.....a great person offers help without being asked. Craig falls into this latter category. 

Get well soon Craig.....this place isn't going to be the same until you're back in here with us.


----------



## lambda (Sep 30, 2002)

Come on Craig, we're all here for ya man.


----------



## lambda (Sep 30, 2002)

Welcome Ella,

You've got a very special young man there; but I think you already know that. We're all praying for his quick recovery. Just let the group know if he needs anything. Craig never says much about such, but you're his mom, and you can tell us.

God speed back to health Craig!


----------



## hotfoot (Sep 30, 2002)

My well-wishes from this part of the flashaholic world:

** Hope you get well soon, Craig! You still da man holding the torch(light)! **


----------



## x-ray (Sep 30, 2002)

Thinking of you Craig

Hope you back to full brightness soon


----------



## snakebite (Sep 30, 2002)

get well soon craig.
you will be in our prayers.
and a big welcome to ella.


----------



## aso (Sep 30, 2002)

Hang in there Craig. All of our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 30, 2002)

Got to go to work...I hope when I turn this machine on later there is some great news. God bless everyone whom is praying for Craig. 

Ken


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 30, 2002)

Come on Craig

Ella, Paul and Jeff the whole Candlepower Family are here with you.

Adam


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 30, 2002)

My best wishes as well! Hang in there man.

-Jon


----------



## d'mo (Sep 30, 2002)

...All my hopes and prayers Craig...


----------



## Bright Scouter (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm hoping someone will come on soon and tell us Craig is fine. PLEASE! 

I just wish the BB date would get corrected. I thought that no one was posting to this thread when I got up this morning.

My whole family is still praying our hearts out for you Craig.

Del


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Sep 30, 2002)

Ella, welcome and well met! Rest assured that Heaven is working Craig's case.

Now, everyone pray, concentrate that Craig's Aneurysm:

1) is operable

2) does NOT burst

3) the surgical procedure goes perfectly

and

4) Craig recovers speedily with NO impairment.

Other than the above, it is going to be a long day for us all.


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

Charles, watch how you word things--it is *not* comforting to log on and have the first words on the screen (Top 50 posts) be "Rest assured heaven is working Craig's case..."

Almost gave me a heart attack!

Ella, pull up a chair and stay awhile...we can all get through this (Especially Craig) together.


----------



## WaltH (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr. Ted Bear,
Any status? I'm sitting here, not able to work as I'm thinking of Craig. Please keep us posted.

Chip


----------



## RY3 (Sep 30, 2002)

Good luck and get well soon.


----------



## Luminocity (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig,

Although I have never conversed with you, I feel like I know you. I remember the first time I saw your LED site, I was so amazed to discover that there was someone else besides myself who is an LED/lighting fanatic! The LED/lighting world would not be the same without you.

Hang in there Craig and may the light of 1000 white (not puke green) Luxeon Stars guide you back to a complete recovery!

You are in our thoughts.

Fred


----------



## Luminocity (Sep 30, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## jtivat (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by Graham:
> *Hey, a 'group buy' opportunity here(although not the usual kind)..
> 
> Can we find out exactly where Craig is and send/order him some stuff? Flowers or what, I don't know, but I'm sure there must be something..
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Is someone working on this? If so let me know where to send the money. If not I will do it. I think a really nice floral arrangement and maybe I nice light would brighten up Craig's day and his recovery.

My prayers are with you Craig.


----------



## James S (Sep 30, 2002)

Worst part of living on the east coast is that I'm waiting for an update and you're all still asleep!

Craig, I hope everything went well!

Lets get you home to recuperate, long hospital stays are more dangerous than surgery

Hoping for good news!
James


----------



## Bushman (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got back online from the weekend to find this. I am sorry to hear the news and hope everything goes well... If we are going to do flowers, perhaps we should send one to his mom Ella also, No greater pain can a mother feel than a child who is ill, no matter what the age...


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig,

Thoughts and prayers for you during your, hopefully short stay in the Hospital.

GET WELL SOON!

Ella (Craig's Mom) Our thoughts are with you also, and your family.

BuddTX
(Real name is Bruce!)


----------



## JackBlades (Sep 30, 2002)

You are in my thoughts & prayers Craig. God bless.

Jack


----------



## WayneM (Sep 30, 2002)

Are there any CPF members actually out there with Craig who can perhaps give us some information? This waiting for information is really stressing me out.


----------



## BuddTX (Sep 30, 2002)

AAArrrrruuuugggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know, I wrote "thoughts and prayers", and about an hour later, I realised that I did not pray, so I stopped and asked God to be with Craig.

I usually detest those well intentioned mass e-mails from friends that say "If you love God, send this to 10 people" or whatever, so with that in mind . . .

When you read this, if you have faith (don't want to offend anyone, and I am not being trite here), please bow your head and offer a silent prayer for Craig. It's OK to say it out loud too!


----------



## LED-FX (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig and Ella

In everyones thoughts

Adam


----------



## Kirk (Sep 30, 2002)

I got on CPF this morning and saw this thread and what came to my mind was "great gloom descends". The gloom will lift when Craig recovers fully and is back home and CPF'ing again. My thoughts and prayers are with Craig and his family.
Kirk


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

Ella and Jeff -

Thanks for the updates. Still thinking happy thoughts here.


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig and Ella - 

A sincere and heartfelt "best of luck and get well soon" from our family to yours.

Doug P.


----------



## shipinretech (Sep 30, 2002)

Ella,

Please let us know what we can do.


----------



## Hemingray (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig and Ella,

My hopes and prayers are with you, I will be putting in a few extra words for you each evening.

I suppose I should pass the word to the insulator group ICON this evening, as well.

Get well soon.

/ed brown in NH


----------



## Luff (Sep 30, 2002)

Dang!
Get through this and get back here. You are in our prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## beader (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone: I just called harborview Medical Center and Craig is this minute having the angio exploration. I asked them to call me collect when everything is over to let me know how he is doing. I have read all of your posts and am so touched it made me cry. Catching this thing before it burst is a blessing, otherwise full stroke if I understand it correctly. I really appreciate all of your prayers and concerns and thank you for including me in your wonderful family. Flowers would be very nice for Craig, but most ICUs don't allow them, at least not here, but maybe Harborview would allow them. When he gets placed in a room I know he can have them. Craig lives on medicaid disability and I don't know exactly what he gets but seems to be enough for the bare essentials. He does live very frugally. I think he gets a little compensation for his LED work. He never asks for anything nor does he ever complain about his lot in life, he is a very exceptional person to me too. Thank you all for being his friends. I consider you mine too. I will post again when I hear something. Ella


----------



## Bushman (Sep 30, 2002)

Mom-- Thanks so much for the update... It really means alot to us. hope you are doing ok and "keep the faith"... Sincerely Mike


----------



## GlockDoc (Sep 30, 2002)

Prayers going up for the both of you.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Jeff, will you be accepting contributions for Craig again?
(I Emailed you.)


----------



## notos&w (Sep 30, 2002)

may THE God be w/ you craig. im praying for you bud. thanks for all your work on your website. i use it almost daily.


----------



## TOB9595 (Sep 30, 2002)

I understand the procedure can turn your hair odd colors...




Oh so that's taken care of.

God speed bucko.


----------



## treek13 (Sep 30, 2002)

Thank you for keeping us updated on Craig's condition Ella. I will keeping a good thought for both you and Craig. 

Hoping the best for both of you,
Pat


----------



## d'mo (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig and Ella. God never gives you ore than you can handle. We're all pulling for you. I'm sure The Big Guy is too.


----------



## WaltH (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig/Ella,
My thoughts are with you both. Please keep us updated as time permits. If anything is needed let us know.

Chip


----------



## Whistler (Sep 30, 2002)

Also prayers from Europe. I wish that they can clip the aneurysma well.

Although this whole thing is terrible, we all could be a little happy for Craig because they found the aneurysma in time. Often aneurysma's are found too late... So in a way Craig could be lucky that they will clip it before it got the chance to rupture (completly?). 
But there is certainly a risk with the operation. But with the prayers of whole the CPF, what could go wrong? He was also lucky that there were obviously no (substantial) damage since there was a bleeding (blood in the liquor)already.

We all hope that he will be back again soon and that he will brighten up the CPF as usual.


----------



## CCW (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig, YOU WILL BE FINE.


----------



## beader (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi everyone: just talked to the hospital and Craig is in surgery as I type this. It is 2:10 here, 3:10 in Seattle, he will probably be out of surgery by 5:00 Seattle time. Me or Jeff, bless your heart, will let you know how Craig is, probably both os us. MOM


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

We're all on the edge of our seats...we'll be waiting for the good news.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm very sad to hear of Craig's condition.
I sure wish him the very best of luck.


----------



## vcal (Sep 30, 2002)

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Darell (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm just thrilled that Craig realized when he seriously needed help. This wasn't the time to be a hero, and he realized it this go-around.

It just sucks when bad things happen to good people.

Ella - thanks for continuing to chime in here. We all appreciate it. As you can tell, Craig is somewhat of a folk-hero around these parts. When all this is over, and Craig is back up on his horse again, we'll be grilling you about your flashlight collection, so beware.


----------



## LEDagent (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't know what to say right now. I'm usually really good at expressing my feelings...but this time it's a little difficult for some reason. The last time i commented on the board about his condition, i had a sense of relief...BUT only very little. I still felt as if something was wrong. 

I'm glad he went to go himself checked, and i'm glad something is being done about it promptly. Right now...all i can say is good luck and God bless you Craig. You've been in my prayers since the beginning, and i will keep it that way until you are fully recovered. 

oh..and Craig's mom, welcome to the CPF. LIke everyone says, this is his family too. I'm glad that you are here to keep us company while we are all anxiously waiting for his surgery and recovery. I feel like we are all in the waiting room waiting for him. That's how close this group of people are. Your son has been such a great person to all of us, very polite, never judgemental (to my knoledge), and a great friends to all of us. You raised him well...he is very humble.

I can't wait for his return, godspeed Craig.

Talk to you soon!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 30, 2002)

He should be out about now...commmmon Craig. 

Ken


----------



## LEDagent (Sep 30, 2002)

On a lighter note (no pun inteded)

I wonder if Craig is analyzing the lights in the operating room. I'll ask him later what kind of lighting they use to illuminate the surgical area.


----------



## star882 (Sep 30, 2002)

"I wonder if Craig is analyzing the lights in the operating room. I'll ask him later what kind of lighting they use to illuminate the surgical area."
Craig is under anesthesia during the operation, so he will be unable to analyze the lights.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Sep 30, 2002)

*Just now got off the phone with Harborview Medical Center Surgery Dept. Craig is still in Surgery since 12:00 noon today, thats 6 hours so far. Been told to call back in 2 hours.

Someone asked about his income. He live's on a meager $400.00 {approx.} a month S.S.I.*


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 30, 2002)

6:30 update

yes, Craig should have come out about an hour ago, but subsequest invesstigation found that he was in a "holding pattern" waiting his turn.

eta another 45 minutes

mr bear is all over this...


----------



## Spudman (Sep 30, 2002)

Mr. Bear, Mom,
Thanks for keeping the rest of us informed. Add my thought and prayers to the list. Hope Craig is able to post a short email in person or by proxy in the next day or so.
G.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey (Sep 30, 2002)

I too wish for a speedy recovery and may he fully recover, my prayers are with you Craig.


----------



## rlhess (Sep 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *On a lighter note (no pun inteded)*
> Yeah...right
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, as I was being put under for a heel spur removal, I remember telling them our wiring people would be ashamed of the messiness of the wiring in the OR...

So, OF COURSE Craig is telling them what he can and figuring out better ways to light the place



.

Hang in there, Craig!





Richard


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

heh heh, but can't the anastetic cause short term memory loss? Sure he'll tell them all that stuff--just won't remember he told them


----------



## bwcaw (Sep 30, 2002)

Get well Craig! We are all pulling for you.


----------



## beader (Sep 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone: Got a call from the hospital about an hour ago and things don't look good for Craig. I am flying down early tomorrow morning. The doctor said he had a very large anurism in the most difficult place to get one, with a lot of little veins coming off it. He is a high candidsate for stroke right now. I just hope I get there in time to say good by if it comes to that. Your continued prayers for Craig are most urgently requested. Thanks so much. MOM


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 30, 2002)

Thank you for keeping us updated...... we wish the best for you....


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Sep 30, 2002)

*Got a phone call at 10:30 p.m. PT from Dr. Wang
She told me that they just finished the operation.
And it was about a 9 hour serious operation, with the "Basilar Tip Artery Aneurysm" in that some blood did escape into areas, and that this is terrible serious. They placed Titanium Clips on the endings of the arteries, where the aneurysm is. He could go into a COMA, or ? The next many hours now are in the hands of GOD. I do hope that he wakes up in the morning and all will be OK.*


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2002)

Although not religeous, I'm praying...

*Bart*


----------



## lambda (Sep 30, 2002)

It's getting late, is there any word on Craig? Shouldn't he be out of surgery by now?


----------



## bucken (Sep 30, 2002)

Been away from the forum a lot recently (been looking for a new job). Can't hardly believe what's been going on!

Why does the bad stuff always happen to the good people?

Our prayers are going out for both Craig and his Mom. Hoping for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Sep 30, 2002)

*Just to let some of you folks know a little about me and Craig. We been great friends over the years he started a BBS here in Seattle after seeing my BBS that I started in March 1989, He purchased Searchlight BBS Software and we both were very happy with our Systems. He was a very creative artist with using the RIPDRAW program to make RIPscript Pictures for both our BBS's. He got less and less callers to his BBS and finaly shut it down 3 years ago, and went with his Internet LED Site, and did great there. I still run my BBS with 2 Modem Lines and 2 Telnet Lines. We both have Rascal Scooters and once in a while we meet and go out to a funtion at the Seattle Center, like the "Food Fair" or to a Cafe for Coffee and good conversations. I'm 60 years old also Disabled and on Social Security Disability*


----------



## DSpeck (Sep 30, 2002)

Finally got my upgraded computer to work and now I see this! Eek! Be out of touch two days and see what happens...

Best wishes, and hope for a speedy recovery from the SUCCESSFUL surgery.

Doug.


----------



## Pyractodoc (Sep 30, 2002)

Goodness gracious, go away for a few days and miss this news.... Thank heavens Craig DID follow up with his doctor about his new and different severe headache. WOW, lesson for all of us stoics, eh?

Ella, that's a remarkable young man there, as you can see from the concern shared by folks all over the world whose lives he has touched through this medium. Best wishes to you and Craig for his rapid, uneventful and complete recovery.

Thoughts and prayers with you,
Norman


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Sep 30, 2002)

I haven''t called in the last 40 minutes... I was told to add a few hours in the recovery room.

Expect him to be back in ICU around 10pm


----------



## Light-Headed (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm just about to the point where I can't read this thread any more. I continue to pray for Craig and that he will pull through with flying colors. There is just so much more that I feel I can learn from him, not the least of which is just how a good and honest person carries himself. 

I am a Christian, and I understand that God needs good souls in Heaven but I also know that he understands we need them down here as well. I'm praying for you as sincerely and earnestly as I know how Craig. Please hang in there. Thanks again to those of you providing us with updates.

God bless you Craig and Ella.....because I know that only he can understand what the both of you are going through.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

this guy lived through it: http://www.westga.edu/~wmaples/kintzi.html
get well Craig


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Could someone pleas give me a recap...
one moment he is well and now this?
Please let me know what is going on i`am to upset to red the whole thread. 
Greg my thoughts and prayers are with you and even my wifes and she does not understand CPF.
Let me know if there is anything material i can do.
David


----------



## Saaby (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig was feeling ok but not great and the headache wasn't really going all the way away.

Decited to go have kitty cat scan just to be safe. Has (had) anurism, so they did brain surgury today to remove it. Fortunatly it was caught before it burst, which would have likely killed him. He is in recovery now I assume? and should be out in about 38 minutes.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Saaby;

hope he will be fine, no i am telling myself to be confident he will be fine.
I am no religious man but i pray for you Craig.

have to log off now, please keep me posted.
David


----------



## flashfan (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig: Thinking about you, and praying for a full and very speedy recovery. Hurry back to CPF, we miss you!

Ella: Welcome to the CPF (CandlePowerFamily)! Hope you'll stay--this is a great place to "visit." By the way, is Craig's flashaholism hereditary?


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Ella,
Please forward my very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery to your son. I won't be able to access the net for a few weeks to see how he is, but I'll likely see him in person the next day or so.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Sep 30, 2002)

Craig, Ella,
May God bless you both. We're praying and pulling for you.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 1, 2002)

Ella,

When Craig is well enough to take a light hearted joke, tell him that a couple of people here at CPF asked for him, but there were hundreds of posts asking when he will be updating his web pages, and reviewing more lights!

Seriously, I hope you can tell that to him very soon, when he is stable!

Again, thoughts and prayers for Craig.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 1, 2002)

At the noon time hour, I again spoke to Craig.
Angiogram completed but the tests have not been read by the radiologist. Craigs beleives that he will be in surgery this afternoon.

He told me that he hasn't had a thing to eat or drink since Sunday AM. I could tell by the way he spoke that he is dog a** tired; he said he didn't get much sleep last night.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 1, 2002)

Ella and Jeff.....thank you so much for keeping us all updated on the situation. 

I don't want to pry too much into Craigs personal life but thought it would be nice to find out a little more about the guy that we are all so fond of. Maybe a little background information on Craig, personal experiences with him, funny stories, etc.

If that's not appropriate in here, then please accept my apologies. 

Hopeing and praying that everything goes well.


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig, just saw this...GODSPEED..we are with you.

Geoff


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 1, 2002)

Tues 7:15am

Have spoke to the hospital twice this morning.

Craig's surgery was 9 1/2 hours long; and relatively speaking it was "sucessful". I should note that the surgery is just the beginning. Craig's condition is CRITICAL, and as noted by his mom and WakaWaka, Craig is susceptile for stroke, coma and other maladies.

AT 7am his vital signs were stable, he is arousable, but not awake (the hospital has him sedated so that he will rest). He is scheduled for more testing. The hopital indicated that at this time, his condition is being evaluated every hour.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Jeff,

Glad to hear things are going well at the moment!! Everyone keep on pulling for him!!!


----------



## Lux Luthor (Oct 1, 2002)

I suppose this is good news relative to the last several posts. I wish it was better, though.

I wasn't expecting things to get this serious. Logging on just now was like being hit by a ton of bricks.

I'm praying for Craig along with the rest of you.


----------



## x-ray (Oct 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by BuddTX:
> *
> When you read this, if you have faith (don't want to offend anyone, and I am not being trite here), please bow your head and offer a silent prayer for Craig. It's OK to say it out loud too!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'm not really a religeous person but I'm hoping the prayers and positive thoughts of 2000+ friends can make a difference.

We're all with you Craig


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 1, 2002)

actually, arousable is a good sign


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 1, 2002)

I've traded a few e-mail with him on flashlight issues, but I have not met Craig. I was to be in Bremerton Wednesday and Thursday; arriving in Seattle late this evening. I am needed elsewhere so I won't have the opportunity to check with the hospital in person.

Sounds like his condition is at least promising but not out of hot water yet.

Good luck to you Craig.

KT


----------



## Darell (Oct 1, 2002)

To all the folks keeping us updated: A hearty "thank you" hardly seems enough.

Here's hoping that Craig will soon be asking the whereabouts of his green hair, and heading for home.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, just finished reading this thread and am greatly saddened by the news. I've learned much from Craig's posts here and from visiting his website, so much so in fact, that I feel like I know him even though we've never spoken.

Craig, here's wishing you the best of luck in beating this thing, buddy - we're all pullin' for ya!

Ella, I sincerely pray for God's spirit to be with your family during this critical time.

Respectfully,
Mike


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi Mike!
Thanks for adding your prayers and wishes. We all hope Craig pulls through this episode and enjoys a full recovery.

Jack


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig you bum! When you're all better I am coming over there to personally kick your butt for making us all worry like this.

(so please post when you are all better, okay?)


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 1, 2002)

Im absolutely floored. I havent been on candlepower in a while and this news just nuked me. I never really talked to craig but Ive long been a big fan of his website.

Anyways Ive already added my prayers to the pool. Get well craig.

Phil 4:6


----------



## One001 (Oct 1, 2002)

Get well soon Craig. Your wealth of knowledge and expertise on LED's is relied upon by many. I know that when I first became interested in LED technology, it was your site and your postings and your answers to my questions which I relied upon in making my purchase decisions. Your sincere unselfishness to contribute your time and efforts for the benefit of others and for the advancement of the technology is something to be really proud of. Look forward to you being back on board very shortly.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig, if it wasn't for you I would never have become a flashaholic and discovered this group of terrific people. You continue to be one of our beacons, and I can't imagine CPF without you.
Right now I'm feeling guardedly optimistic, and if prayer can make a difference (which I believe it can) then we will soon again be enjoying your posts and their unique combination of humor and wisdom.

Ella, my prayers are with you and Craig.

Brightnorm


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 1, 2002)

It is very tense waiting for a Craig update.


----------



## K-T (Oct 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by LEDagent:
> *I don't know what to say right now. I'm usually really good at expressing my feelings...but this time it's a little difficult for some reason. The last time i commented on the board about his condition, i had a sense of relief...BUT only very little. I still felt as if something was wrong.
> (...)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Same here! 
I just don't know what to say.
I pray for you, Craig, to fully recover and healthy again and the person we all know. May God be with you! 
My prayers are with you both, Craig and Ella!

Klaus.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 1, 2002)

Still no news?!?!?!? This is driving me nuts!


----------



## Albany Tom (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah, me too. Have to leave here, and won't be able to check internet until tomorrow...


----------



## CCW (Oct 1, 2002)

Any news? Please....


----------



## x-ray (Oct 1, 2002)

They say "no news is good news", I certainly hope that's true.

Hang in there Craig, you've still got 2000+ *friends* thinking of you.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 1, 2002)

Tues 5:30pm

Craig's mom flew down from Alaska arriving around noon time.

As x-ray indicated, no news is good news. By that I mean Craigs condition has been stable most of the day. No clotting, no seizures, no excessive bleeding... no bad news.

Craig's conidtion is critical, and it's way way to early to tell if there is any kind of permanent damage. I was told the next few days are going to be the toughest. If Craig can tough it out for the next few days, the odds change in his favor. 

In case any one wonders, the only gifts allowed in ICU are silk flowers, ballons, and stuffed animals.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks for the update. I guess we just keep waiting and praying.

Do you think they would notice a teddy bear that has 5w luxeon eyes?

Anyone up for that mod?

Del


----------



## Darell (Oct 1, 2002)

It's pretty fun and easy to shove some Photon knock-offs into some helium balloons. I don't suppose there would be a local balloon shop that could handle that task though...

Thanks again Jeff. I'll take the "no bad news" over *actual* bad news any day.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah but you know how un-hospitabals are--I think (That is to say they think) Photon knock-offs clearly don't fit in the categories of silk flowers, baloons, or stuffed animals...


----------



## logicnerd411 (Oct 1, 2002)

Whoa. First the headache and now this. I just don't know what to say. Craig, I'm praying for you!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig and Mom,

Although I am not a very religious man, you are in our prayers. We certainly hope Craig pulls thru this OK and is quickly on the the road to a full and speedy recovery.

I'm not one to send gifts, cards or donations to someone while they're in the hospital. The timing is usually not right and the person is not at a capacity in which to enjoy it.

I've only briefly skimmed this thread, looking for key points of information. If this has been started already, than count me in. If this has not been started yet, I'd like to be the first CPF'er to initiate a "Craig - On the Road to Recovery Fund" by donating $50 to be used by Craig for whatever he needs to fund his road to a full recovery.

-Raymond DeVoe


----------



## WaltH (Oct 1, 2002)

I like Raymond's idea.
But, if anyone can locate a pair of stuffed animal rats...please buy them.
Who is caring for Craig's pets now?
Would also be nice to get his mail checked and make sure bills get paid. I know he had setup the "kids" with food and water for approximately 4 days. It's now looking like he'll be a little longer than that.

Let's make sure everything is taken care of when he returns home. He certainly doesn't need any trivial BS to deal with for a while.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 1, 2002)

Well his mum has flown in, maybe she'll take care of it? Ella--you on top of this?


----------



## lightlover (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig,
my thoughts are with you.
I hope to meet up with you around the SHOT Show in the USA next February.

Dear Ella,
thanks for keeping us all up to date.

Sincerely,
Jahn


----------



## flashfan (Oct 1, 2002)

According to the Harborview Hospital website, only "small," NON-latex balloons are allowed in ICU.

Nascar's idea sounds great and you can count me in. Once Craig is out of intensive care however, it might cheer him (and aid his recovery?) to see some balloons and/or flowers in his room--visible reminders of the CPFamily that supports him through this difficult time.


----------



## aso (Oct 1, 2002)

Does anyone know where to get a plush toliet?


----------



## camisdad (Oct 1, 2002)

Ella - best to you and to your son. You and Craig are in our prayers. I just logged in and am horrified by this thread.


----------



## Lighthouse (Oct 1, 2002)

Hi All,

I've been lurking here at CPF and at Craig's Museum for about a year now, and like many others, although I've never directly communicated with Craig, I feel as if I know him (and quite a few of you as well).

With all due respect to family privacy (and with no disrespect regarding the groups thoughts of presents,which is very admirable




) I believe that he and his family will likely be needing some "coin of the realm".

In light (no pun intended) of the recent events, I'd like to add $20 to the kitty. 

Wishing only the best of everything needed for a timely and satisfactory recovery for Craig and his family.

Best Regards


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 1, 2002)

Lighthouse,
Welcome and I can't think of a better reason for you to step forward with your first post! Cool! I think both cheer and coin are in order. I too will pay pal to the kitty when it becomes an option.

White light to Craig and mom.

- Don


----------



## lambda (Oct 1, 2002)

Craig, we're all here for ya.

And Mom, please don't be taken back or surprised by our willingness to help out. 

It was the link from Craig's LED Museum that made most of us aware of this CPF forum. His advise, inspiration and just plain knowledge have bonded us all together.

Please keep us posted on his recovery, as we all want to know when it's OK to send him LED things that light up.


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 1, 2002)

........waiting for updates.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm in for some "coin". Whoever takes the lead, just let me know where...


----------



## Lighthouse (Oct 1, 2002)

Hello Everyone, 

Hope I'm not speaking out of turn here. 

For those of us that do not deal with Paypal, perhaps we could set up the kitty by $ending to one of the moderators as a collection point. This would avoid any confusion and protect Craig's family / privacy a bit and provide some solid organization / focal point for donor$. 

Would one of the moderators be willing to take this on? Give me an address and my offer WILL BE on it's way. 

Thanks. LH


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 1, 2002)

Lighthouse-

Welcome.
Nice call sign.
It is obviously your turn.

Thanks


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 1, 2002)

I´m speechless!, Get well Craig, I`ll be praying for you!

Alex


----------



## Alledges (Oct 2, 2002)

Goodness. First response to the situation both as a exclamation and comment on the good will on the board. Best wishes to Craig and Ella and hope for a speedy recovery. Count me in as LED Museum admirer, well-wisher, and kitty contributor when established. Let's put some claws on this one.


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 2, 2002)

Ella and Craig's world wide family,

A great agreement can be seen in all these communiqués.


> Originally posted by EmmetFitzhume:
> *...Ive already added my prayers to the pool. Get well craig.
> 
> Phil 4:6*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">...and I'm in agreement with that.

From the same place here comes this good news:

PHI 2:14,15

"Do all things without murmurings and disputings; That ye may be blameless and harmless, the sons of God, without rebuke, in the midst of a crooked and perverse nation, among whom ye shine as lights in the world."


----------



## hank (Oct 2, 2002)

Like a lot of others, I'm here thanks to the LED museum, and have benefited a lot from what Craig has been doing there, and 'here' and just from his example. Thanks. Waiting is all we can do til we're needed.


----------



## Starlight (Oct 2, 2002)

I was hoping that one of the moderator/administrators would volunteer to organize taking donations. Everyone might feel more comfortable that their donations would go where they were intended.

Since they haven't, I will volunteer to get this rolling. I promise that your gifts will end up in Craig's hands.

EDIT** CPF has now set up a fund, so I am deleting information on sending funds to me.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 2, 2002)

Note that there is a Paypal donation button on the LedMuseum site:
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/contact.htm

-Jon


----------



## Hemingray (Oct 2, 2002)

I know that Craig likes the "Digimon" characters,
there are plush "animal" versions of these. Now, 
I can't tell the difference between Digimon, PacMan or the man on the moon, as I am no expert on these. I would presume that these are acceptable at the hospital once he is out of the ICU. Just a suggestion.

/ed brown in NH


----------



## x-ray (Oct 2, 2002)

_I have posted this in more than one thread relating to craig, if this was the wrong thing to do, moderators please delete_ 



> Originally posted by Starlight:
> *I was hoping that one of the moderator/administrators would volunteer to organize taking donations. Everyone might feel more comfortable that their donations would go where they were intended.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I have it on good authority that this issue *is* being discussed by the administrators/moderators.

May be a good idea to wait for the outcome of these discussions before arranging any individual gifts/donations.

I know we are all frustrated that we can't do a great deal to help Craig at the present time, but some sort of coordinated gift/donation from CPF as a whole would seem the best way to go.

_Starlight please don't take this the wrong way, your generouse offer is very much appreciated_ 

It's good to know Craig has so many kind and caring friends out there.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 2, 2002)

Wednesday 7:30am Pacific

The good news overnight is that there is nothing _ bad _ to report.

Craig underwent several follow-up tests late yesterday afternoon / early evening and the fact that I didn't receive a call from his mom (or the hopital) tells me the tests were normal.

Shift change was at 7:00am, so nobody could talk to me


----------



## Whistler (Oct 2, 2002)

Flowers or whatever are nice for over a couple of days. Right now the most important thing for Craig is survival and a good recovery from ±9 hours of brain vessel surgery...Let's hope any (possible) damage will not be permanent. But this we will se in the next days and weeks.

Let's all (continue to) send more good thoughts and prayers for THE 'LED museum'.


----------



## shipinretech (Oct 2, 2002)

InReTech has two products for Craig to enjoy when he is ready. I am going to donate to Craig directly to his website PayPal donation: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/contact.htm I am sure that this will do some good. If you are unable to pay using PayPal, please contact [email protected] and we will see what we can do to forward credit card payments.


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2002)

*sigh*... Ok everyone, can we just all take a deep breath here and have some patience? I know that we are all feeling just a little bit helpless right now. And we all want to *DO* something... anything! But at this time there simply *is nothing* that any of us can do except be patient. Once Craig comes out of ICU and is stabilized in a regular unit of the hospital, we will have a better idea of what his needs will be. And I'm sure Ella will be more than happy to help us out with what those needs are. So for now, let's all just sit tight. I know it's not easy. Believe me, I know.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by shipinretech:
> *InReTech has two products for Craig to enjoy when he is ready. I am going to donate to Craig directly to his website PayPal donation: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/contact.htm I am sure that this will do some good. If you are unable to pay using PayPal, please contact [email protected] and we will see what we can do to forward credit card payments.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">email sent. what can I say? I'm being optimistic. when Craig gets home it would be nice if the place were tidied up (and 'violations' ie. cardboard boxes were removed) under Paul Casey's ('wakawaka')supervision of course, if possible? Paul?..


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2002)

Patrick. the email link at your website ([email protected]) isn't working at the moment. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Sasha:
> **sigh*... Ok everyone, can we just all take a deep breath here and have some patience? I know that we are all feeling just a little bit helpless right now. And we all want to DO something... anything! But at this time there simply is nothing that any of us can do except be patient. Once Craig comes out of ICU and is stabilized in a regular unit of the hospital, we will have a better idea of what his needs will be. And I'm sure Ella will be more than happy to help us out with what those needs are. So for now, let's all just sit tight. I know it's not easy. Believe me, I know.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Amen


----------



## WayneM (Oct 2, 2002)

"when Craig gets home it would be nice if the place were tidied up"

Ted! Are you secretly my wife, who joined CPF long before I even knew it existed?

Or are you and my spouse both members of a secret society of neatnicks, all marching to the same mantra - "Clean it up"?

Looking at the pictures of Craig's digs, I see in him a kindred spirit, one who loudly proclaims, "Don't mess with my stuff."

I know from personal experience that when my wife messes with my stuff, I'll never see some of it again (although she denies ever throwing any of it out).


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 2, 2002)

* SOME GOOD NEWS !! *

Wednesday 10:00am...
Just off the phone with Ella. She told me that while she sat at bedside, she asked Craig to squeeze her hand, and he did!! She immediately called the nurses, and while I talked to her, the nurses were performing basic motor skill tests, raise hand, wiggle toes, wiggle fingers etc. So, his hearing seems to be intact, and he is coherent.

This is the best news so far! (plus no setbacks).
I was told it will be another 12-14 days, so we're just beginnning. Craigs brain is still swollen (normal for 36+ hours, but will it go down?) and no indications yet(good or bad) about his vision (vision loss is normal after this operation, but when will it come back?)

I should know more after lunch


----------



## Silviron (Oct 2, 2002)

Good news indeed Jeff- Thank you for all of your efforts in keeping in contact and keeping us informed.
__________________________________________________

I reckon Y'all better stay outta Craig's place and not touch any of his stuff unless he asks ya to.

If I was in the same situation, I'd appreciate the sentiment but be angry as H&77 at anyone touching MY stuff.

And I will confirm that the moderators & administrators are working on what, when and how to do whatever needs to be done in terms of a "Unified CPF effort". If anyone wants to do something as individuals, feel free to do so, but I (as an individual, not speaking as a moderator) would ask that no one offer to start collecting money for this until we get a better grasp of the situation.


----------



## WaltH (Oct 2, 2002)

YEAH! I like good news.


----------



## x-ray (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jeff, good to hear some good news.



> Originally posted by Silviron:
> *I reckon Y'all better stay outta Craig's place and not touch any of his stuff unless he asks ya to.
> 
> If I was in the same situation, I'd appreciate the sentiment but be angry as H&77 at anyone touching MY stuff.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I agree that leaving Craig's STUFF alone would be the best course of action, but what about his pet rats - is anyone feeding them ?


----------



## LEDagent (Oct 2, 2002)

OH THAT IS GREAT NEWS JEFF!!!

Is he responding completely on his own or is it just random reflexes? If he is truely coherent, can you tell his mom to relay as many of these messages to him as possible? If i was in his position and heard my friends were supporting me, it would TOTALLY lift my spirits.

I remember, in seventh grade, i had a REALLY bad flu. Anyway, my girlfriend (ex girlfriend now) got ALL my friends, even friends i never knew i had, to sign SEVERAL PAGES of notebook paper full of their names and messages to me. Some just get well soon, and some were really touching, heartfelt, messages - even from distant friends. Soon after that letter i recovered in about 2-3 days because i was so excited and felt so much love. It was great!

ANyway, i know for sure that Craig would benifit from actually hearing our support. Maybe we can have someone print it out for Ella, or have someone nearby (there are several here i think) to drop it off to her. 

Just my two cents...

KEEP PUSHIN' CRAIG!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!! I LOVE YOU MAN!!! God bless!


----------



## shipinretech (Oct 2, 2002)

Hello,

We will be updating the inretech.com web site to accept payments for Craig as soon as we can. Until then, if you can use PayPal, please use: http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/contact.htm 

The cleanup idea makes sense to me, especially since a clean apartment will make recovery easier. As a committed packrat, I know that I would like to be consulted before anybody cleaned up my stuff, though. Another thing that might help Craig would be some additional shelf space and other organizer type material. Above all, I think that ensuring that he is getting the best medical care should be considered.


----------



## James S (Oct 2, 2002)

If you search back on his last posts before going in he said he was going to set the rats up with a few days worth of food. So at this point they are probably still OK. If nobody is able to get permission from him to go in the next few days you may have to get it from his Mom, as they wont last his entire recuperative stay without some attention!

I'm sure the people there have it well in hand, but those of us too far away to help can't help but to put in our 2 cents

It's fantastic to hear that he's responsive! That is a very good sign indeed. Get well Craig!


----------



## BrightShadow (Oct 2, 2002)

Hi everyone. I also am not very religious, but I told my coworkers to pray for him. About that plush animal thing, he has said before that he wants a huge Gulimon. I don't know how much help that is but I do hope that everyone can help me look for one. Thank you guys for the updates. I got home from school and was going to check the Cafe, but instead I wound up ingrossed in this very important topic. My love to Craig and Ella, along with the rest of the CPF family. 

Rosetta out.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 2, 2002)

Oops, forgot to mention about Craigs rat and plants.

Mom has got it covered


----------



## Silviron (Oct 2, 2002)

Because of Craig's particular situation concerning banking and PayPal, I don't think that donating to his PayPal account at this time is a particularly good idea. It could be several weeks (or more) before he may be able to access any money that way.

I started to make transfer there when this all started before I realized that this may not be the best way to do it.

Please be patient and let us put together a plan; We are working on this "behind the scenes" and as soon as we come up with what we think is a good plan, we will post it "publicly" for comments.

Thank You.


----------



## LEDagent (Oct 2, 2002)

Sasha and Silviron have a great plan...please be patient. We don't want money flying to several different accounts and hands. Can we just keep it simple for now and not discuss money? We should just focus all our thoughts and prayers to his recovery and not money and material things we can give him.

If any of you are Art Bell listers you are then familiar with the power of collective thought or prayer. Art Bell always has guests that discuss this topic and i believe it. I know prayer works...i'm sure collective prayer works better...lets pray for his recovery and not how much money we can get him.

Don't mean to sound angry, but i just feel like our focus is shifting towards money too much. Keep it focused is all i want to say.


----------



## Tree (Oct 2, 2002)

Keeping up the prayers and wishes for good health.

Also, I'm up for helping, and awaiting instructions.


----------



## Greta (Oct 2, 2002)

LEDagent,

THANK YOU!! and DITTO! Let's calm down everyone. Jeff's news this morning is very encouraging and exciting but as he also stated, there is still a VERY long way to go. Let's just be patient and organized.

Speaking of organized... I wouldn't recommend ANYONE go anywhere near Craig's place and "organizing" for him. I know that I would NOT appreciate the gesture no matter how good the intentions behind it were. Leave something like that to Ella to decide. 

*Shipinretech*... thank you for your very generous offer to use your website. I do think that it's a bit premature at this point though. As Silviron stated, there is an issue with Craig getting his funds from PayPal. 

Patience everyone... and lots of thoughts and prayers.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2002)

to those of you objecting to "touching Craig's stuff" -- maybe you didn't read the part of my post where I mention Paul Casey, Craig's best friend of many years and web compatriot, would be present. So could his mother if need be. Also, you may have missed the post in which Craig spoke of being in violation of the building code for his apartment because of some cardboard boxes near a heater...I'm pretty sure a little maid service won't rewire his Prometric Spectrum Analyzer or anything..

(added) and I don't believe in "prayer" -- so when I do the alternative, and "focus my thoughts": I come up with the thought of making a monetary contribution..think of it as kind of a "capitalist's prayer"


----------



## rrtanton (Oct 2, 2002)

I too am a new member but longtime lurker/user of CPF and LED museum. I feel as though I know Craig well and owe him thanks (or perhaps curses!) for my introduction to this...odd...hobby.

Allow me to second (or third, or fourth) Sasha and Silviron's encouragements to sit tight. I very much intend to offer whatever assistance would be of the greatest help. Clearly it will be some time before such details are known, and an organized effort, coordinated with Craig and/or his family, is far better than broad independent support. I work with natural disasters and am familiar with what can happen when assistance is too hurriedly offered...we will do everyone involved a great favor by sitting tight for a while. So I will do so, and offer what little I can at this time--heartfelt prayer and well wishes.

Please get well Craig...you are loved and missed by more than you know.

rusty


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2002)

I think a "correct decision" would be to have a place for people to contribute starting now. Craig will need money, why would anyone disagree with that?
Patrick tells me his website will be operational (hopefully) this evening sometime; [email protected] (and he promises not to run to Brazil with the cash, right Patrick?)
AGAIN: DO NOT SEND MONEY TO THE LEDMUSEUM PAYPAL ADDRESS -- CRAIG HAS PROBLEMS ACCESSING IT.
added: 
added: I am bewildered by this "sit tight" attitude. This isn't a presidential campaign, this is charity for someone who needs it. The contributions won't be lost - they can be directed anywhere anytime -- why this refusal to accept them now? If there is an alternate plan why can't we hear it? Is someone planning on paying the medical bill? We all have needs, and some of us need to start helping now.


----------



## rrtanton (Oct 2, 2002)

Ted, I apologize for disrupting anyone's plans...my experience has just led me personally to move very conservatively about this sort of thing. I can't imagine how there would be problems with this cash effort, it's a great idea.

rusty


----------



## Empath (Oct 2, 2002)

It's great to see that CPF stands ready to offer a hand to Craig. We all already know we do. At this time, with all the variables involved and the not knowing all the circumstances as events unfold, it can get a little frustrating not knowing in what way we can help.

Sometimes you just have to wait, observe, and at the correct time ask or determine the best means of assistance. Until then, the help offered is based on guesses. With all this love and respect for Craig the number of volunteers and suggestions can become too cumbersome.

Donations through Craig's Paypal has always been available. But keep in mind that should Craig not be able to rapidly access those funds for some reason, and even remembering passwords can be a challenge following these types of operations, then his moneys would be tied up for some time with no access.

It could be the best we can do at the moment is wait, watch, positively reinforce our concerns through our words and prayers, and continue to stand ready.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 2, 2002)

I do beleive that someone mentioned that Craig gets SSI and Medicaid. If true, then this highly restricts what can be done, money wise. SSI is more draconian than General Assistance, regarding posessions (assets). A simple money gift would harm Craig, costing him both SSI and Medicaid. If he did not report it to SSI, he faces 10+ years in Federal Prison, plus permanent loss of all benefits.

The best thing would be to setup a fund to defray medical and recovery costs that Medicaid refuses to cover (if any). Given the emergency nature of this prcedure, I don't think medicaid is going to quibble, much. Though with bureauRats, you never know.

I get SSI, SSDI, Medicare and Medicaid. Have been for 20+ years. I know the Law regarding money, assets, and the penalties for reporting and NOT reporting. You are screwed both ways.

So, please, let's work within the law on this, to prevent financial and medical benefits harm to Craig!


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 2, 2002)

Charles I think you are mistaken regarding gifts. 
Let me check, I'll be back..


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 2, 2002)

We should all chip together and buy Craig a laptop pc, so he can post while he is at the hospital (imagine Craig going that long without the CPF...)

With 2000 or so members, everyone could donate a dollar...or one member could donate 2000 dollars...

also, there is no real way medacaid or ssi can tax a lapop is there?

but the laptop _must_ include one of those dim little usb leds.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 2, 2002)

Re: Maid Service

Maybe when he comes home and *he's* there to oversee cleaning and such...

Maybe we can get him another shark vacuum--didn't his first one eat itself


----------



## Lux Luthor (Oct 2, 2002)

Charles makes a good point. You have to be really careful with some of these beauracrats. You can't assume they'll just look the other way. Some of them are real a$$holes.

I was once on welfare due to a total disability (temporary). It was a real anal exam, which added insult to injury. I even had to empty my pockets and wallet one time. Seems that if you have absolutely nothing, they pay for everything, but if you ever get anything, they take it away, making it impossible for you to ever get back on your feet.

BTW, how would we get him the money? I think he's posted several times that he doesn't have a bank account. Also, remember that this thread can be read by anybody on the internet.


----------



## WaltH (Oct 2, 2002)

I think we see what Mr. Ted Bear has to say about this. He's the closest to the situation so probably knows how best to handle it.

My input into this is CASH CASH CASH. I'm in for 50 bucks when we decide what we're doing. Think how much you spend on flashlights every year. 50 bucks is not much to us individually. But if we all do it, there's a hundred grand toward medical, laptops, fuzzy toilets, whatever.

Someone, preferably a lawyer, should check into the legality of doing this. Charles makes some valid points and we certainly don't want to hurt Craig. Doesn't mean we can't do it, just means we need to know we're doing it right.

Jeff/Ted,
Please let us know how to handle this.

Thanks,

WaltH


----------



## Lighthouse (Oct 2, 2002)

It was with much happiness that I came in from work, and found the good tidings thus far in this thread when I logged in this afternoon. It was good to hear that Ella & Craig have had some tension relief. Still there is a long way to go, & I’m rooting for them both while going about my daily proceedings.

McGizmo & Icebreak Thank you for the welcomes and your thoughts.

A couple of general observations re: the many good intentions in this fast running thread (in no particular order) . . .

We have a very impressive and rather diverse group of folks in CPF, and as such represent many different ages, backgrounds and manners of thinking . . . which is our very strength (and possibly our Achilles Heel as well). While it is rather doubtful that any of us would want present the appearance of “Fire, ready, aim” in our well founded concern / efforts to help, and it would seem to be more beneficial to have a group consolidated effort regarding funding. This is not to discourage those that would like to donate on their own, just asking that we all rock back on our heels a moment and think it through first.

The concerns regarding monetary issues and SSI etc. that Charles Bradshaw raised may well have some quirks that we need to ascertain fully before possibly unintentionally causing Craig $ome grief. 

One of Life’s hardest lessons to learn (yes, from personal experience) that I've learned (I hope) is that of timing, patience and focusing resources for the best results. Prepare well and the time will come. . . 

Please understand that this next comment is not meant to hurt anyone, or create any angst in CPF . . . while I believe that the original idea was from the heart and meant in all good faith etc, regarding the concerns about the housing authorities, attempting to organize etc., ooooooooooeeee, I would strongly suggest that this is best left to Craig & Ella. It is said that the road to hell is paved with good intentions, this could easily be one route. 

With regard to the Paypal, some of the more recent posts have said what I was thinking when first posted (I have nothing against Paypal, but I just am not comfortable with it, and the password / accessibility for Craig are (IMHO) valid items for consideration). 

In no manner am I trying to rain on the parade, just being quietly concerned that it is well thought out before action. It is my personal guess that the moderators have already entertained these thoughts and discussions, and I’m willing to follow their lead as they very likely have a much better insight on the big picture than I. 

When there is an address from a moderator on a public posting for the collection of funds etc. to be sent to, my envelope will rival photons in speed on its way to the post office.

Best Regards,
LH

ps after writing this, I refreshed and found that there others with like concerns, good going gang! LH


----------



## x-ray (Oct 2, 2002)

Lets just step back for a moment and look at the big picture, the *MOST* important thing at present is Craig's health, money and gifts are very kind gestures but won't do him any good while he's in intensive care.

Why don't we just concentrate on praying / sending positive thoughts or whatever you personally believe in for the present time.

we can send gifts/cash and cover any unforeseen expenses when required but for the moment Craig's health is way more important than money.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> * SOME GOOD NEWS !!
> 
> Wednesday 10:00am...
> Just off the phone with Ella. She told me that while she sat at bedside, she asked Craig to squeeze her hand, and he did!! She immediately called the nurses, and while I talked to her, the nurses were performing basic motor skill tests, raise hand, wiggle toes, wiggle fingers etc. So, his hearing seems to be intact, and he is coherent.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*Wednesday 10/2/2002 3:45 p.m. Pacific Time
Yes That's the Current NEWS that I just got via Telephone conversation with Ella at Hospital We talked about access to his Apt. and I don't have a key, but there is a onsite daytime Manager

She will go and see if he'll let her in. I gave my Phone number to her and said call anytime. She told me she will be here for 2-3 weeks. 

I myself just got home a couple hours ago from Swedish Hospital on broadway, I went there via Ambulance at 6:00 a.m. yesterday. I woke to being extremely cold and shaking fits. Congestive Heart Failure was the diagostics, plus a possible infection. I was released today. I sometimes don't take my daily dose of Lasix, I know, I'm just a bad boy, shame on me 

As far as PayPal goes, Craig love's it and he convinced me to open one there too. I've only gotten 2 cash donations to my BBS in 2 years since I had the account. Since it's not a real Bank (per se). DSHS and S.S. people can't look into it, I've been told. And you can buy stuff on the Internet and use it to pay for your order.
And You can have them mail you a Check from your account.*


----------



## x-ray (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for keeping us up to date paul, hope your feeling ok now


----------



## Silviron (Oct 2, 2002)

Well, God Bless you too Paul-

What a couple of days...





Most of us here think PayPal is great, for what it does, but there are several people who won't have anything to do with it, which is OK too.

Unfortunately, PayPal will provide any pertainent information upon request to government agencies.... Mostly they don't even ask for a court order... I don't know if SSI etc would bother to ask or do anything about it if it wasn't a LARGE sum. But that is out of my area of knowledge.

Anyway, my main objection to direct deposit to Craig's PayPal account is that he will have to be "up and around" to get any money out of it, and even then there will be at minimum a 3 day delay for a bank transfer and 2-3 weeks for a check..... If he needs quick cash, I'd rather wire him money through Western Union...

Well, Paul, Hope you are feeling lots better now and completely well soon. One CPFer in the hospital at a time is too many, and I don't think we can handle more---


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 2, 2002)

SSI doesn't tax. They penalize by calling things 'assets' and nail you with an 'overpayment'. Computers count as assets, as well as cash. Other things too. I have been through this and if your assets are over a certain total value, you get cut off of SSI. Unfortunately, that also happens with Medicaid. SSI recipients are automatically entitled to Medicaid. Lose one, lose both.

WakaWakaBBS: Naughty boy, not taking your Lasix. I can't get Lasix, due to other meds I'm on, so I take Apis Mell. 30X. It does very nicely controlling fluid in both lungs and ankles. Interestingly, My MDs don't object to my taking Homeopathic medication, and they are allopaths.

At least the news about Craig is very good, and he seems to be recovering very well. Let's not slack on the healing energy we are sending him. He still needs every bit we can send him. This is far more important than monetary considerations at this point.

As to Paypal, the bank part will be changed by eBay, for it to meet the stringent regulations and avoid further problems. I also use Paypal to handle most of my web transactions. I never leave anything in the account, to avoid the freezing that sometimes arbitrarily occurs (reason ebay is changing things).


----------



## Starlight (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Ted the Led:
> *I think a "correct decision" would be to have a place for people to contribute starting now. Craig will need money, why would anyone disagree with that?
> 
> added: I am bewildered by this "sit tight" attitude. -- why this refusal to accept them now? If there is an alternate plan why can't we hear it? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I agree with Ted the Led.

Administrators/moderators take the lead or get out of the way!


----------



## sflate (Oct 2, 2002)

Wow, I was away for several days and just read the news. Glad to hear your getting better Craig. That was torture reading through 6 pages of posts to catch up.


----------



## hank (Oct 2, 2002)

Craig's family has taken the lead, and asked for what they need from us -- patience! I'm quoting below the request from Craig's mother, that Silviron posted this a page back. Please re-read and respect what is being asked of us, guys.
-------------------------------------------------

"Everything is well in hand at the moment, and there is no need for immediate action other than sending prayers or positive energy or whatever your belief system indicates to Craig.

"It will be at least a few days before we know enough to make any correct decisions.

"The people "in the know" will post any information that they are able to pass on right here. They have a lot to deal with, and are having a hard enough time doing that without trying to answer your direct emails and calls, so please just use this thread to offer your help, prayers etc. and give the people "on the case" a bit of a break."
------------------------------------------------

Until you have sat up nights next to a loved one in a hospital, you can't know how all-consuming the experience is. 

Please, don't demand to be given their attention or burden them by making commitments they'll have to deal with -- let's back off til asked to contribute what's needed, when needed --- not distract the family while they need peace.


----------



## Silviron (Oct 2, 2002)

Ok, I and others have listed several rational reasons to wait and do this in an organized way to best benefit Craig overall.

There are another few reasons that aren't being told publicly because they were told in confidence and are none of your businesss.

You people who are in such a hurry to do something (which may end up doing more harm than good) go ahead and do it, but do it as individuals.

Unless DavidW gives his blessings, don't do anything in the name of CPF or use the CPF forums to solicit donations from others.

Personally, I'm going to work on making the best decisions I can to facilitate helping Craig in the long run, should he even WANT help, and if that doesn't happen fast enough for those few who need instant gratification, that is too bad....
I'm open to ideas and suggestions of how to best arrange this, but am not going to be rushed into anything when there is no *immediate* need on Craig's part.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Oct 2, 2002)

I've just logged into the Cafe to read the news of Craig.
I for one will represent all the English torchaholics in lifting our prayers to God for this guy...not just because he is the world's premiere torchaholic (and what Craig don't know about torches is hardly worth knowing), but he is a fellow human.
I am a fervant Christian and will seek the LORD on his behalf.

Matt


----------



## lightlover (Oct 2, 2002)

I think that Silviron and Sasha are rightly calling for us all to act in an organised manner.

First, let's find out what Craig's needs are. There are certain to be long-term considerations we have to take into account.

We know that WakaWakaBBS and Ella are in charge of the more pressing domestic issues. 

It is necessary to treat the situation and this Topic with respect, so as to show the proper courtesy to Craig, WakaWakaBBS and Ella. 

The effort to support Craig should be a CPF "family" effort. We should all work together so as not to dilute any resources or cross any wires.
Co-ordinated energy and money will work far better than a number of separate efforts could do.

Everyone,
the immediate situation is not very clearly known. Some Moderators are acting with Ella and WakaWakaBBS to make for a planned response. At this immediate moment, we can do little.

We'll only have one chance to get it right first time, so let's put some money aside now, and get it right first time when we go for it.

Jahn


----------



## lightlover (Oct 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *...............
> While on the phone with Ella, an incoming call from London .......*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hi Ted, it was me. 
I only phoned Harborview to make sure of the number for a fax message to Craig. (Some special news which I know will cheer him up greatly). 
While checking that, I asked if anyone was attending him at that moment. The nurse said that there was someone there, and before I could say another word, she went to tell Craig's mother, Ella.

Ella, 
sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt you - but it was an honour to talk to you for a while.
(Ella sounds very sweet, but naturally, also very weary and upset.) 

My Regards,

Jahn


----------



## Saaby (Oct 2, 2002)

Even the best of families can get in screaming matches...but fortunatly this hasn't elevated from a "discussion" (You know the kind--"Quit fighting!" "We're not fighting, we're having a discussion.") to a screaming match yet, and I think under the circumstances (Read:Stress) a little bit of that is almost to be expected.

Everyone take a deep breath, (No...deeper) turn on your favorite LED light for a few hours (So you can be reminded, and get joy out of the amazing battery life) and lets move on, that is to say, keep going--in a orderly manner.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 2, 2002)

Craig,
The main thing at this point is to concentrate on recovering from this condition. I had a friend that had the same problem and was down in the dumps so we played D&D with him every night for 3 months to keep an eye on him. Working in the hospital helped keep the nurses off our backs about visitors hours. 
When it seems all is for naught, just remember there are thousands of people around the world deeply concerned about your welfare. You will live through this, you will continue on your lifes journey and modern medicine can't beat the love of people that care for you. What goes around comes around, now is the time for all of us to give you some of the dedication that you bestowed upon us. 
Life is funny sometimes, seemingly bad things can put your life into focus and let you know were you are. With the outpouring of concern from this board, we all realize how important your place is. Come back swinging and don't eat any hospital food that contains gravy.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 2, 2002)

As a very DIVERSE group of people who share an UNcommon interest, it seems like a long shot to get all CPF members to agree on one particular course of action.

As such, what would be so wrong with several different ongoing efforts? Those who want to do something now should go ahead and do so, individually or with other like-minded members.

Personally speaking, I think that letters and cards sent to the hospital would be great, and non-intrusive. Ella and/or Craig would decide when/if they're ready to read such messages, and I believe that the moral support could help to cheer them up.

By the way, anyone have any idea how long Craig might be expected to remain in ICU? There was mention elsewhere of about 10-12 days, but is that all in ICU? I apologize if this question has already been answered, but appreciate a point in the right direction. Thanks.


----------



## Darell (Oct 2, 2002)

_*Patience*_, while very difficult to practice, is key here. If anybody thinks it is tough to sit here doing nothing, just imagine what Craig is going through! Be assured that we will help him wherever we can, *when* we can. Craig has about the best group of generous friends that anybody could ever ask for. Though we don't all agree on just how to accomplish the task of "helping" it still brings tears to my eyes reading all this outporing of sentiment and genuine selflessness.

Everybody should take just a moment to stretch and pat yourself on the back.

Ok, Craig... back to you. Get better, damn it.


----------



## Silviron (Oct 3, 2002)

I read it all and am aware of the code violations too.

I don't know if the bureacrats would consider brain surgery to be a reason for an extension on the code violation;

but I do know that I wouldn't want even my mother and/OR best friend messing around with my tools, computers and such without my express permission and instructions.

If not immediately complying with the building inspectors would get Craig evicted or something, then Paul or Ella can arrange to get the boxes moved, but I wouldn't touch anything that wasn't an immediate threat to life or limb until Craig is able to tell us what he wants done.


----------



## Pyractodoc (Oct 3, 2002)

Wonderful support offered in so many ways by folks all over the world. Our enthusiasm revolves around the same prime hope: Craig's recovery. 

In our genuine concern and desire to help, let us be careful not to trundle past a couple of other issues that lie on the periphery, and could create trouble for the very person we so wish to help. Charles Bradshaw is to be thanked for bringing up SSI/Medi-medi concerns. I have linked the SS handbook chapter re: SSI. Light but lengthy; suffice it to say that you all can confirm that financial support presents jeopardy to benefits at very low levels. 

http://www.ssa.gov/OP_Home/handbook/handbook.21/handbook-toc21.html

This challenge is not insoluble, but requires careful forethought. By all means, I hope folks will feel free to establish a support resource, but please ensure that for now it not be linked to Craig. The Social Services worker at Harborview on Craig's case would be a good resource in helping address this inquiry. 

Most importantly, Craig's autonomy must be respected. He'll probably be flaggergasted at the support, but we need to let him decide issues that may (will) affect his benefits eligibility. 
Let us look forward to him recovering well, and speedily.

( Some have asked about length of stay and so forth. One cannot predict well for any individual of course, and stats for LOS wll depend on the population. Go with what's been posted, and be not dismayed if it is longer. Those interested can check an article at neurosurgery.org from Feb '97 of an outcomes study/M & M/ LOS etc. subarachnoid hemorrhage med vs surg tx for a seven year period. Medicare patients, so skewed by age and comorbidities from Craig's particulars. I have the article, if you have trouble obtaining it, but it should be read with detachment. I suspect most would find it dense and depressing. Certainly y'all can find a variety of medical web resources of appropriate level and interest. Email ad lib.)

Many thanks to all offering help, support, prayer in every way shape and form. Let's just keep it low-profile so as not to become a blip on the SSI radar screen.

Regards,
Norman


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2002)

Norman, I checked the website you included a link to, and saw no references to allowable gifts. (In fact, it does says you can have a small income from a job.)
Exactly where did you find the information that led you to say "..suffice it to say that you all can confirm that financial support presents jeopardy to benefits at very low levels." ?
(I may be confused a little bewtween SSI and SSA ..)
added: looked through it for a while, obviously this is a job for lawyerman. so far found only this, "The amount of your income determines your eligibility for SSI and the amount of your benefit. Generally, the more income you earn the lower your SSI benefit. If you have too much income, you are not eligible for SSI benefits. However, not everything you get is considered income and not all income counts in determining your eligibility. "


----------



## Silviron (Oct 3, 2002)

OK, I've been in contact with someone that is in direct contact with Craig's mother, Ella......

Everything is well in hand at the moment, and there is no need for immediate action other than sending prayers or positive energy or whatever your belief system indicates to Craig.

It will be at least a few days before we know enough to make any correct decisions.

The people "in the know" will post any information that they are able to pass on *right here*. They have a lot to deal with, and are having a hard enough time doing that without trying to answer your direct emails and calls, so please just use *this thread* to offer your help, prayers etc. and give the people "on the case" a bit of a break.

Thank you everyone for your concern & everything else..


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 3, 2002)

Wednesday 12:30pm Pacific Time

Mom says intubation tube removed, and he is breathing on his own, no problems. Mom described Craig as being "alert", and able to do the two finger, three finger routine, no problem.

Every now a again, Craig will mumble something; his throat is very sore frrom being intubated, so this is within expectations.

While on the phone with Ella, an incoming call from London, Jahn or Al, is that you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2002)

Encouraging news Jeff, thanks for the update.





*Bart*


----------



## Sean (Oct 3, 2002)

I just read this thread and would like to add my sincere hope for a full recovery.

My prayers or for you Craig.


----------



## Pyractodoc (Oct 3, 2002)

Hello Ted,

I suspect you were looking at the sections regarding income and eligibility; this primarily refers to determining initial eligibility and benefit levels.

Go to sections 2148-2158 regarding "Resources." These criteria are used to adjust the benefit (reduce...) if additional liquid and non-liquid resources are available on the first of any given month. (There are additional relevant sections also.)

This is a matter which must be handled with some delicacy, as even a hallway conference with Social Services along the lines of "Gee, we'd like to pitch in and help, but don't want to jeopardize his eligibilty, any suggestions?" could be fraught with peril if the listener is an unsympathetic stickler (happens with burnout). 

I would suggest asking one of the attendings on the case, or a nurse with whom rapport has been established, who they would recommend to approach. This scenario is not uncommon, although the diverse far-flung internet-linked nature of the offered help is indeed unique.

We need to put our support toward those in the know, on the scene, and in contact with the interested parties to addressing this. The rest of us stand by, ready, waiting, massing all varieties of our support--spiritual, emotional, psychosocial and financial to help Craig with his convalescence and recovery.

Norman


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2002)

Craig;
You're in my prayers and thoughts.fc


----------



## Greta (Oct 3, 2002)

Good morning everyone...





I would like to make a suggestion, if I may? Could we please keep this thread for status, updates and prayers? I think that people are coming here for updates and are having to wade through other stuff to find what they are looking for. Another thread can be started for other discussions, if you would like.

Thanks in advance guys...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 3, 2002)

thankyou, Pyractodoc .
(added) written while you were posting the above, Sasha..how about a " Craig; Material Help" string?


----------



## Darell (Oct 3, 2002)

10:26am PDT

Just heard from MrTedBear. Good news!

Craig is alert and coherent...even talking! Progressing well, according to his mother just moments ago.

Only tube is oxygen up the nose and IV drip. No cerebral spasms.

Yay.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Tree (Oct 3, 2002)

Yay!!














Good news indeed!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 3, 2002)

Hot Diggity Damn!

I don't know Craig, or even anyone on this board who lives in my very own city.

But given the website "TheLedMuseum.com"...

And given the humorous and usefull comments by Craig himself...

It feels just as if it were a member of my very own FAMILY!!!

PLEASE oh PLEASE get WELL and come BACK CRAIG!

And everyone else, STAY COOL! People in the know (and even Administraters and Moderaters!) will keep us in the know!

I'm not a practising Catholic, but I talk to the Big Guy and also send mental waves to Craig!


----------



## JackBlades (Oct 3, 2002)

Wonderful news indeed!


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ella better go fire up them wheels of his, in case Craig feels even better even sooner. Awright!


----------



## Lux Luthor (Oct 3, 2002)

Amazing!!! Best news I've heard in a long time.


----------



## rrtanton (Oct 3, 2002)

Thank God...keep up the prayer/positiveness, folks...keep up the healing, Craig!





rusty


----------



## WaltH (Oct 3, 2002)

That's great news!


----------



## PhilAlex (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll add my 2 cents... That's amazing, fantastic and just down right SPLENDID news.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 3, 2002)

Yayyyyyy


----------



## hotfoot (Oct 3, 2002)

Amen!


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 3, 2002)

Very good news, indeed. We dare not slack off, until Craig has passed the point where there can be NO complications. Full and complete healing is what we are after here.

Doubt *not* your ability to contribute to Craig's healing and recovery.

The total is *greater* than the mere sum of the parts.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *10:26am PDT
> 
> Just heard from MrTedBear. Good news!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes indeed as I just talked to ELLA at the hospital. Craig is trying to pull tubes and wires off, and his MOM says stop that, how do you expect to get well 

ELLA and I discussed my Following IDEA and said that this would be a good idea to do for Craig while he is out of action for awhile.

I told her that by the middle of each month Craig is totally broke and can't even buy FOOD, he lives the last 2 weeks monthly on packages of Top Ramen Noodles only.

**EDIT** _Sasha here... I edited out all of the personal information that Paul posted (see my post on page 7). The information has been moved to the private forum.

Paul's idea from input from Ella was to donate Safeway gift certificates for Craig, donate payments to his ISP to keep him on line, and donate to his phone bill to keep him on line and able to call all his friends. 

The information that I edited out was all of the account numbers and addresses._


----------



## x-ray (Oct 3, 2002)

Glad to hear Craig's doing well.

Now we need to work out a coordinated response to the above requests

(lets not all rush in and pay the SAME bill ten times)

Any Suggestions ???


----------



## Greta (Oct 3, 2002)

Paul,

Those are all *GREAT* ideas!! And I *KNOW* they will be greatly appreciated. *THANK YOU!!*

x-ray,

Yes, we definately need to coordinate this. Ummmm... anyone else a little uncomfortable with all of that personal info setting out there in Paul's post? I'm going to move it to the private forum for now and once we get a central collection point (admin has been working on that for a couple days now), we'll post what is going on.

I (or another admin) will start another thread on this. Let's keep this one on topic from here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by PlayboyJoeShmoe:
> *Hot Diggity Damn!
> 
> I don't know Craig, or even anyone on this board who lives in my very own city.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*
It's LEDMUSEUM.ORG
*


----------



## Darell (Oct 3, 2002)

Good thinking, Sasha. We'll figure out some cohesive way to do this soon enough.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> *10:26am PDT
> 
> Just heard from MrTedBear. Good news!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">BEST NEWS I HAVE HEARD ALL WEEK!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 3, 2002)

Thursday 3:55pm Pacific

Craig is reported to be doing well. There is the possibility he may be moved from ICU tommorrow. Ella tells me that nurses are only coming by every half hour or so.

Craig is having difficulty with opening his eyelids. While "normal", it's anyone's guess when this situation will clear itself up.

On the matter of assisting Craig... without a lengthly discussion, there are ways (legally, not under the table) to confer assistance without jeopardizing his SSI benefits. Shortly, there will be a mechanism in place for those who wish to "give assistance".


----------



## flashfan (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go, Craig!


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Oct 3, 2002)

Praise the LORD!

May you make a full recovery Craig and continue to shine your torch of insight into the deepest mysteries of solid state lighting!
The world needs innovators like you!
Without you we would not have any knowledge on how to build or buy good quality torches that can actually save lives!

Get well very soon!

Matt


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2002)

I had no idea this was going on! Craig, GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by WakaWakaBBS:
> *
> I told her that by the middle of each month Craig is totally broke and can't even buy FOOD, he lives the last 2 weeks monthly on packages of Top Ramen Noodles only.
> 
> *EDIT* Paul's idea from input from Ella was to donate Safeway gift certificates for Craig, donate payments to his ISP to keep him on line, and donate to his phone bill to keep him on line and able to call all his friends.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">When I read this statement from WakaWakaBBS, my heart just sank. I just feel really bad right now. I'm sure Craig wouldn't want anyone to feel bad for him, and I've never heard him complain in all the time I've been reading on this board, but........dammit.......Craig shouldn't have to do this with all of us as his friends.

The last thing I want to do is offend Craig, but Craig hears about all the great lights that people are buying and then spends half the year eating so meagerly. I don't know.......I just feel bad so I'm rambling.

Down the line (hopefully real soon), when Craig is all better, do any donations made through his website go directly to him and can he use that money for living expenses? If so, it would be cool (and I'm sure small amounts would make a world of difference to him), if as many of us as possible could just make small donations monthly to his website. (Just so long as this wouldn't mess up his SSI though. We need to get some clear and precise answers as to how we can help Craig later on without screwing things up for him. If this can't be done directly to his website when this is all over, I guess the Safeway gift certificates could still be sent to him then. Right?)

I know this isn't *top* priority right now, but just something for us all to think about for later on. Craig is just too nice a guy and shouldn't have to worry about something as basic as that when he spends so much time helping all of us. Just my opinion.

For more immediate needs however, please concentrate on Sasha's ideas in the *edited* portion of the quote above.


----------



## lightlover (Oct 3, 2002)

ALL MEMBERS:
an announcement will be made tomorrow about how to contribute to the *Craig fund*. 

The effort will be co-ordinated by CPF to ensure that all the contributions are appropriately and properly dealt with, in accord with the wishes of Craig's closest ones.

If anyone wants to send a card to Craig, then a simple thing that an Intensive Care unit will accept would be best. The address is:

Attn. Craig Johnson, SICU Ward, 

Harborview Medical Centre
325, 9th Avenue 
Seattle, WA 98104-2499
USA

(Should that read "9th Avenue" instead of "Ninth Avenue ? Edit - address altered as per Percadan's info below.)

In the meantime, please don't send more e-mails to Craig just yet - his account could be filling up, and important stuff lost. E-mail him when he returns.

Jahn


----------



## NightStorm (Oct 3, 2002)

That's 325-9th Ave.

Dan


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by Sasha:
> *Paul,
> 
> Those are all GREAT ideas!! And I KNOW they will be greatly appreciated. THANK YOU!!
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*Here's what we look like, I'm the big guy




*


----------



## shipinretech (Oct 3, 2002)

I am planning a trip up to Seattle either this or next weekend. Whichever is better for Craig and Ella, my lady and I will go then. It is not that big a trip for us from Portland. At the very least I will bring a copy of this thread. I should also be able to bring some things that will help Craig in ways that will not cause the ire of the SSI people. There are any number of services that can be provided without altering Craig's assets. I have spent some time in governmental service and have some skill at avoiding pointless conflict with rules. My family also has government connections and can if really necessary apply pressure in cases of unfairness. 

As much as we all love Craig, none of us is likely to win the lottery and make his life perfect for a couple of years. Someday, it is probable that some of us are going to IPO or get bought out and have a time of stupid money. This is a developing technology that has real potential to provide incredible value to consumers at every level. Since some of the best understanding of the implementation of this technology in the world is on this list, some of us are probably going to get lucky to some degree. When that happens, we will probably try to help Craig to some happiness. Can we also all solemnly promise to find the best possible tax lawyers to make sure that no part of that happiness can be affected by the government?


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 3, 2002)

Two fine looking and upstanding gentlemen as I've ever seen. Thanks for posting that picture for us Paul.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 4, 2002)

Being broke halfway through the month, is par for the course with SSI. I have managed over the years, to make sure that I had all expenses budgeted, and had more than enough food, to not have to resort to ramen noodles only for a week or two. What's left is for personal spending. A grocery store discount card is a huge help in managing the food budget. Currently my circumstances are sufficiently different, that I can indulge in more personal spending (flashlights and computer stuff). One learns to budget properly on SSI or go through the endless cycle of eat good for 1st half of month, and nearly starve for the rest of the month.

On Craig's recovery to date: that they are considering moving him from ICU so soon after a very difficult procedure, speaks of a very rapid recovery, so far.

I await the fund announcement with everyone else.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 4, 2002)

good boy Craig!


----------



## Whistler (Oct 4, 2002)

Incredible recovery yet! Yeah.





He is even stronger than his loved TurtleliteII





> *from the LED museum site about the Turtlelite II:*
> Tough light just bounces around a little when dropped. ... Weatherproof, waterproof, and it floats. Feels better...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">





Go on like this!


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 4, 2002)

I just logged on and read darells update. That is such great news.



Hang in there Craig. In case you can't tell.....you're already missed greatly.....so Godspeed for a quick recovery.


----------



## Albany Tom (Oct 4, 2002)

Cool. Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Starlight (Oct 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by lightlover:
> *ALL MEMBERS:
> an announcement will be made tomorrow about how to contribute to the Craig fund.
> 
> The effort will be co-ordinated by CPF to ensure that all the contributions are appropriately and properly dealt with, in accord with the wishes of Craig's closest ones.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I have edited my post from 10/2 on starting to take donations for Craig. Anyone who sent a donation to me can e-mail me with your desire. I will return the donation to you, or forward it along with mine to the CPF fund.

A large number of people expressed an interest in helping Craig when the news of his problem was fresh. Please don't let the elapsed time since then curb your enthusiasm. Any amount from you can make a difference in Craig's lifestyle. Be generous, support the ledmuseum.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey, check out Craig's tanned sexy legs! We wanna see you out and about in the sun like that again Craig, so don't you *dare* disappoint us!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday 10am

Just off the phone with Ella. His condition in hospital jargone is borderline _ CRITICAL/GUARDED_.

Ella said she had a long conversation with the doctors..."it will be a long while" is what they told her. Craig still has quite a bit of swelling of the brain; eyelids still to swollen to keep open and there may be a stiuation with his smile on the one side of the face.

Ella says Craig LOOKS better today, than in the past couple of day.

The current thinking is that he will probably remain in ICU till at least Saturday, but that could change in the afternoon when Craig is re-evaluated.


----------



## Darell (Oct 4, 2002)

Thinking happy thoughts...


----------



## d'mo (Oct 4, 2002)

Saying happy prayers...


----------



## WaltH (Oct 4, 2002)

Energy is still focused to the west...and will be till Craig is back at the museum.


----------



## lambda (Oct 4, 2002)

Alright! Some good news. Thanks to all for the updates. I'm trying this be patience thing, but its really hard.............


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 4, 2002)

Friday 8:30pm

Don't know if this a good thing, but Craig is said to be sitting up and eating * hospital food*; no more feeding tubes

Actually, Ella informed me that food in the cafeteria is on par with any decent resturant, so it sounds to me that he's better off than the end of the month ramen noodles


----------



## Silviron (Oct 4, 2002)

ALL RIGHT!!

Way to go Craig!


----------



## WayneM (Oct 4, 2002)

Great news. I'm sure he knows by now that he has hundreds of friends pulling for him, and this really does make a difference.


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey craig, glad to hear your doing better, eat some green jello for me, but watch out for the carrot shreds. oh, and try the house specialty, urine potato a la mode...


----------



## pk (Oct 4, 2002)

Craig,
May god be with you and hope to see vibrant green hair dude soon.
Love,
pk


----------



## Darell (Oct 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *
> Actually, Ella informed me that food in the cafeteria is on par with any decent resturant*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah well... from experience, they don't exactly feed you good cafeteria food when you're hospitalized. Long live green jello! And Craig!


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 4, 2002)

How the H*LL did I manage to miss this? Cr*p, here I am complaining about bad battery packs, like it's important or something, when this is going on AND I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW. I thought he was doing OK D*mn...Well, better late than never....I guess...I feel helpless about this situation. Spent too many years working in a University hospital..... to many 'what if's...'. Rambling...

Remember when Nancy Reagan said there was NO HUNGER IN AMERICA....Yeah, right. Not in her little Neo-Nazi (my opinion) world, maybe.....

Well I for one can cut a few purchases here and there, and help out to make sure there's nothing Craig's going without.

But a suggestion: could we donate things he uses for the LED Museum, like 123 cells? I remember him talking about paying some outrageous amount for one, one time. That's what happens when you don't have a car to get to where the bargains are.

Looking forward to doing what I can to help out, when the info is posted

Can direct donations of goods be made without Craig having to declare it as 'income', or something stupid like that?


----------



## lightlover (Oct 5, 2002)

I've just posted this message in Topic: *The CRAIG FUND [To Open Soon]* @
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=22;t=000749



> Originally posted by lightlover:
> *CRAIG FUND: OPENING SOON.
> Final details being worked out. Please do not post here, (except for Organiser).
> 
> Jahn*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Please don't post to that topic, it is reserved for details of how we can help, and who is collecting donations.
At the moment, I believe that the best thing is to collect cash, as that can be more readily directed to Craig's immediate needs.

Jahn


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 5, 2002)

I see the details for The Craig Fund are being worked out. I have an idea: we are always selling lights and related items to each other. How about if we each pick something *nice* from our respective collections, sell it at a very reasonable price, and donate the proceeds to the Craig Fund. I don't mean a Brinkmann Long Life; something of relatively recent introduction, that someone will be happy to get at a better than usual price. I have a new CMG Infinity Ultra US Government model; never used. It's going up for sale, for Craig. Maybe someone has some 123's to sell, or a Carley lamp at a bargain price. A lot of us live pretty close to our incomes, so outright donations may be a bit hard, but we'd buy an item at a bargain price, especially if the proceeds are going to The Craig Fund. Let's *all* pitch in here!


----------



## lightlover (Oct 5, 2002)

Good idea Gandalf !!

One suggestion - when we set up the special PayPal address, maybe that one could be used, and then we avoid two sets of PayPal charges ?

This might work if it wasn't too difficult to co-ordinate with the person administrating that account.

Jahn


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 5, 2002)

Gandalf, what an excellent idea!

I will be offering something on Buy/Sell using the same premise. I will probably wait for the Paypal address to be worked out though, and then when I receive confirmation that the funds have indeed been transferred there, send the LGI out (oops, mebbe not an LGI, we'll have to see what I can scrape together)...


----------



## hotfoot (Oct 5, 2002)

I am overseas and logistics for a buy/sell donation might get in my way helping Craig. Can I still just Paypal the Craig fund when its up?


----------



## lambda (Oct 5, 2002)

What if the fund is set up for "Donations for Ella" (Craig's mom). Would this not remove the SSI income problems? I think she could certainly be trusted to see it goes the right places? Just a thought..........

And if he can survive hospital food, Craig must be getting better!


----------



## lightlover (Oct 5, 2002)

Sure hotfoot,
Gandalf just came up with the B/S/T idea to inspire people with another option.
All contributions to Craig's Fund will be gratefully accepted. 
And you know it's going to a good home !

Jahn

EDIT - Lambda, it is called Craig's Fund, but it will be destinied for "proper" disposal, in a legal and above-board way.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Oct 5, 2002)

You know...

Aliens could invade the earth, and I would only find out about it several weeks later, after wondering for many long nights why my new neighbors had green skin, walked on five legs and just made gurgling sounds whenever I went over to their house trying to borrow some spare batteries.

I just discovered this entire thread. 

JEEZ!

Things that earlier seemed really important and truly worrisome have now, in just a matter of seconds, been rightfully relegated to the world of the trivial and mundane. Talk about re-ordering your priorities!

God speed, Craig... God speed.


----------



## EMPOWERTORCH (Oct 5, 2002)

We all have torches we can donate by selling...
I for one may put together some special-edition models of the BTx series of torches to sell here in the UK.
Craig, continue to get better soon!

Matt


----------



## Greta (Oct 5, 2002)

I guess the news fader at the top of the front page with large green letters pointing people in the direction of this thread isn't working?!?!?



It's been there for almost a week now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2002)

Sasha, how about posting it on top of the "active topics" and "last 50" pages? 
I think that those two pages must be among the most viewed pages here...

*Bart*


----------



## lightlover (Oct 5, 2002)

Sasha,
I've noticed that the "news fader" appears only from time to time - it's a bit temperamental ......

Jahn


----------



## Greta (Oct 5, 2002)

Actually Jahn, it's not tempermental at all. It works all the time exactly the way it's supposed to. However it does take things a little slowly... that's so it can be read and/or clicked on. I think it would be just a little self defeating if it went too fast for anyone to read. Just takes a little patience... that's all.






Perhaps I should change the color to red? Or purple? Would that stand out more?

Bart, that's not a bad idea but if people are using the Last 50 to begin with, then they will see the topic listed in there. I'm sure it has been within the top 20 at least since it got started.


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2002)

The FADER is working fine!!! It is fading three messages in and out and it takes a while for any one message to come up. Is it possible to speed it up some?...show each message 5 seconds maybe?


----------



## Greta (Oct 5, 2002)

Roy, I just got rid of the other two messages so that The Craig Thread one stays on without fading at all. And I changed the color to red. Hope that works!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2002)

Much better!



> Originally posted by Sasha:
> *Bart, that's not a bad idea but if people are using the Last 50 to begin with, then they will see the topic listed in there. I'm sure it has been within the top 20 at least since it got started.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You're right Sasha, I just didn't think of that...








*Bart*


----------



## BrightShadow (Oct 5, 2002)

My best wishes to Craig, hang in there. Eat the green jello with whipped cream for me!





Rosetta out.


----------



## the avatar (Oct 5, 2002)

Craig,

best wishes to you and GET WELL SOON (I know you will



)


----------



## SCOTT THE BADGER (Oct 5, 2002)

Get well soon, Craig. Maybe someone can bring you a laptop, so you can get back here sooner.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 5, 2002)

Saturday 10:15am Pacific (delayed report)

Craig is reportedly doing OK; its been five days since the operation. He's eating solid food, and may even get moved this afternoon into a private room.

While flowers are nice etc. , Ella and I both agree that those monies could be spent on other things that will benefit Craig more in the future.


----------



## jabajet (Oct 5, 2002)

Get well soon Craig


----------



## Tree (Oct 5, 2002)

Eating solid food is a good sign. Way to go Craig!!


----------



## Floating Spots (Oct 5, 2002)

Guess I should read the Cafe more.
I have been wondering why there has been a lack of activity on the other boards.
I was in Buy/Sell/Trade and received a very omminous feeling with many things being sold for "Craig's Fund".
Just found this thread and read it all.
I said my prayers many time through reading all the posts.
The funny thing is, when reading and praying in the past, its like cheering on a game that has been taped.
The outcome has already happened.

Good to know (so far) its been excellent.

I also understand the human nature to do ANYTHING when you feel you can't. When you can't be there, money becomes the only way to express yourself in a concrete fashion. For those of you worried about the fixation on money, when it should be somewhere else, just remember its good people trying to do something.

Best of luck,
Jon
Jon


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 5, 2002)

Good Luck and be well Craig.


----------



## bmsmith (Oct 5, 2002)

I just found this thread. I had no idea this was going on. Please get well, Craig.


----------



## PJD (Oct 5, 2002)

I've been away from my computer for almost a week now, and had no idea that all this was going on. Craig's site is what got me started on this passion called flashoholism...like all of you, I feel a certain kinship with Craig! Hang in there, Pal...get well soon, and God bless!!!

PJD


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 5, 2002)

I have asked for prayers for Craig from people on a Usenet group I frequent. I have already received many, many pledges.

This should help make up for the fact that, although I'm an aethesist, I'm know my soul has alrady been bartered to one of The Evil Ones....


----------



## Empath (Oct 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by Gandalf:
> *This should help make up for the fact that, although I'm an aethesist, I'm know my soul has alrady been bartered to one of The Evil Ones....*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">




Ah, well... another place, another time, another thread.


----------



## Rotten Ron (Oct 5, 2002)

God bless you Craig, my prayers are with you.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 5, 2002)

Saturday 9:00am

Doing good, but didn't get moved from ICU... maybe tomorrow.

Does everyone know about Craigs Fund?


----------



## Okie (Oct 5, 2002)

Craig, it was your site that got me started down this uncontrollable flashaholic path. I continue to pray for your speedy recovery.


----------



## snakebite (Oct 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Saturday 10:15am Pacific (delayed report)
> 
> Craig is reportedly doing OK; its been five days since the operation. He's eating solid food, and may even get moved this afternoon into a private room.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">eating hospital food a good thing?





i remember as a kid being an inmate at a hospital and food that all tasted the same and bad at that.
time to sneak in some real food.
at any rate very good news indeed.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 6, 2002)

I know I haven't been on here in quite awhile, but coming back to this has been a gut-wrencher. I cant believe all that has happened concerning Craig... 

Craig, you are the person who got me into the wonderful world of flashlights when I stumbled upon your site. I really appreciate the joy that this hobby has given me, and without your wisdom, as well as the wit that you have brought to this board, it just wouldn't be the same. I will pray for your safe and complete recovery.

Regards,

Eric


----------



## Don Klipstein Jr. (Oct 6, 2002)

Don Klipstein here...

Haven't been to CPF in ages and just now here for maybe the 4th time ever...

After about a week of seeing no activity in Craig's website, I thought I'd hop
over here and...WHOA... BRAIN ANEURISM AND 5 DAYS IN ICU!!??

Wish you luck Craig! GET WELL!!! And somebody tell us if his vision is OK and when
he can see well enough to do what he does best!

- Don Klipstein ([email protected], http://www.misty.com/~don/index.html)


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 6, 2002)

Sunday afternoon 2:30pm Pacific

Craigs nurse's comment was that he is doing * very well *. Sitting up and moving around in bed. Still on bed pans (too early) and physical therapy will be addressing that in the next few days anyways. Eyelid is still too swolen to keep open, but that's par for the course for this kind of operation.

The nurse felt Craig woould be moved today from ICU but no doctors orders as of yet. When he is moved to a private room he can receive goodies etc and even take phone calls! NOT YET, please be patient.


----------



## lambda (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks Mr. Ted Bear,

This being patient thing is hard, but hearing how well Craig is doing makes it a lot easier. 

And Craig, best wishes for a quick recovery, hospitals are no fun. Listen to the Docs and do as they say. We're all waiting for a dose of your humor and knowledge.........


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 6, 2002)

Doctors are ever so conservative, and neurosurgeons are pessamists by specialty. As I understand it, the procedure that Craig went through, is the most difficult, most dangerous, and has the lowest survival rate of all neurosurgery procedures. Science in particular, and Medicine generally do not acknowledge non-physical (spiritual, etc) aspects of healing. Their focus is on physical.

However, we provided the non-physical aspect to both stabilize Craig pre-surgery, as well as accelerated and full(er) healing, post surgery. This is what the thoughts and prayers of CPF members (and others) has done. Without this, the chances of Craig just surviving the surgery would be slim to none. Even if he did, his prognosis would not be good at all.

Craig is not quite out of the woods, yet. Close though. There is still brain swelling, eyelids, and bone knitting to handle. Not to mention keeping secondary infection at bay.

So keep up the healing thoughts and/or prayers. Once he is ready to be released from the hospital, we can slack off.

On the physical side, there is the fund that we can contribute to.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 6, 2002)

Sunday 8:00pm

Hello Huston... Huston, are you there? Huston, we have a problem... NO AVIALABLE BEDS so Craig has to stay in ICU one more night and will moved sometime tommorrow. THIS IS GREAT NEWS !!! If you missed the message, it means, no longer CRITICAL, no longer GUARDED, now the terminology 
is RECOVERING.

PLEASE NO PHONE CALLS till we get the OK. Craig still has many problems that will work themselves out over time. His vision is OK, but eyelids are still very swollen. His speech is slightly off (due to the swollen face), as well as his hand eye coordination is off (he tried putting a cracker in his nose... he eventually got it, but no where near 100%) His short term memory is said to be 100% (Ella said Craig was rattling off web sites like there was no tommorrow, but his long term memory seems to be a bit fuzzy.

If you haven't already, please consider a donation to the Craig Fund.

Thanks to all, Jeff


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 6, 2002)

_ It's all MrBulks fault


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 6, 2002)

Mr TedBear / Jeff, 
I emailed you about a contribution yesterday, but no response from you as yet...


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 6, 2002)

Charles

Thanks for you input. This evening I spoke to my best lifetime friend of 42 years (Ok, so I not 39), who happens to be "brain surgeon", really.

The procedure that Craig underwent has the highest mortality rate BUT the fact Craig has gone past the 6 day mark, Craig has an excellent chance of full recovery. The procedure is so difficult, that only a handfull of hospitals in State of Oregon will even permit the operation, rather than be sued because the patient died.

Craig was very lucky


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 6, 2002)

Continued Prayers for you and your family, Craig!

(I want you to know, however, that I am NOT praying for the Green and Cayan Hair!)

I just want to let you know, that there was some unofficial talk about giving you a CPF Theamed get well message, and several of the members were actually going to get Debbie Boone, to appear in your room, with like a small orchestra, and perform "You Light Up My Life", (Get the theme there!), but I talked them out of it!

You can thank me later.

BTY, I erased any other threads that referenced this discussion!


----------



## CiTY (Oct 6, 2002)

I used to work for J&J, going under any knife is always a risk. I've see a bunch of operations. Glad to hear everything is good so far. Good luck Craig!


----------



## rycen (Oct 6, 2002)

Best wishes as allways


----------



## carl (Oct 6, 2002)

Craig, I pray God will be with you during this difficult time to draw you close to Him. I pray you heal well and there will be no long-term problems. Take care Craig!


----------



## LEDagent (Oct 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Craig was very lucky*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I think there was something a lot more powerful than luck in Craig's situation, especially with all the prayers and supportive thoughts from his friends.

Thank you God for protecting Craig! If John's friend, who is a brain surgeon, says that Craig's operation involves a high mortality rate, then i think God surely deserves a thank you.


----------



## Charles Bradshaw (Oct 6, 2002)

In the purely physical sense, Craig was indeed very lucky. Since I have had Spiritual Training, have certain Attainments, and have Spiritual Authority, I used it to call in very, very, high powered help from On High for Craig. Coupled with Healing abilities gained as a result of my training, and the collective healing thoughts and prayers of CPF members (and others), we managed to make sure nothing went wrong and Craig should make a more rapid than 'normal' full recovery.

The extreme nature of Craig's condition demanded that I act with far more power than usual and immediately upon learning of it.

As to whether or not it worked, I have the status updates from Mr. Ted Bear to go by. That the aneurysm did not burst before or during surgery, the procedure went perfectly, and Craig recovery is excellent for the short time post surgery, tells me that the 'extra' help is working.

Thank you Mr. Bear for the status updates. It is good to see that Craig has been upgraded to recovering.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Charles Bradshaw:
> *The extreme nature of Craig's condition demanded that I act with far more power than usual and immediately upon learning of it.
> 
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## camisdad (Oct 7, 2002)

hehe - good one charles


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Sunday 8:00pm
> 
> Hello Huston... Huston, are you there? Huston, we have a problem... NO AVIALABLE BEDS so Craig has to stay in ICU one more night and will moved sometime tommorrow. THIS IS GREAT NEWS !!! If you missed the message, it means, no longer CRITICAL, no longer GUARDED, now the terminology
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*YOWZAAAH!!!* Awright, Craigy! And you better keep it up so's I can rag on ya once you're all better.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Oct 7, 2002)

I have been watching this thread closely for the past few days, and am relieved that Craig is on the mend. I am glad that Mr. Ted Bear was out there relaying information to us. 

I am glad that so many took their time out and prayed on Craig's behalf (sometimes I think I didn't do quite as much as I should have, and am glad that others were more diligent.) But I am also very glad that Craig was tended to by highly skilled surgeons and a professional staff. One can't discount the role either party played in Craig's ever-improving state.

Just as Craig will surely be receiving follow-up care for some time to come after being released, we should continue to provide our follow-up prayer-- and our thanks to God for His gift of healing to Craig.


----------



## Hemingray (Oct 7, 2002)

I have been away from internet access for the entire weekend, and have been sending all my good "vibes" Craig's way.

It's great to read that he is making progress, and hopefully, by now (0430 PDT, 10/7) he has been moved to a private room and out of ICU. 

May the healing light of a thousand Luxeon Stars shine upon him, and speed his recovery.

From experience (I spent a week in hospital last
year) I know the food is far better than it used to be, but still falls short of true Emerillian standards... Green (or cyan) Jello, mystery meat (with all-purpose gravy) and urine potatoes a' la commode...






Craig, we're all pulling for you to get better fast!











/ed brown in NH


----------



## Mr. Blue (Oct 7, 2002)

has the donation/benefit eligibilty issue been resolved?


----------



## Wulong (Oct 7, 2002)

It's great to hear that things have taken a positive turn. 

Best wishes, Craig.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 7, 2002)

Geoff in Philly

I have consulted with two "experts"; one is a real low-life that has been cheating and scaming the system for years (no, I'm not joking - supposedly she is "disabled" [no more than you or I], and yet takes advantage of ALL the systems benefits (SSI, Food Stamps, Housing etc etc).
She drives a 2001 Mercedes S class.....

The other "expert" is actually a Superior Court Judge. 13 years ago, and she just an assistant DA.... she spent a few years prosecuting folks like the one I mentioned above (she has advised me on what not to do).

Needless to say, there are many things we can do to assist Craig without screwing up his SSI benefits, all of which are 100% legal and above board. We'll need to do things "in-directly" and be a little creative


----------



## Slick (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh man, I have been out of town (and away from a computer) for the past few days and am really bummed out to see this.



Like so many others here, I too was inspired by Craig's website to delve deeper into the world of flashlights..

At least it's really good to hear he's made it through surgery and has what sounds like a good chance to recover.





We're all pullin for ya Craig!!


----------



## sunspot (Oct 7, 2002)

Hello all. I have not been active on this board this last week but I have checked in twice daily to read the Craig thread anf offer my prayers. I am glad to hear of his improvements. My wife had her fourth cancer operation this last Monday so I have been a bit busy giving her home care but she is doing well at this time and I am back to CPF.
Craig, keep getting better. I can't wait till your back.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 7, 2002)

Monday 10:15pm

Craig was doing OK for most of the day, until late afternoon when he had an "episode/event". (don't ask... the nurse didn't go into details)

He's doing OK now, but will remain in ICU for another couple of days for closer observation.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 7, 2002)

Hang in there Craig. My faith is strong and I'm praying for you buddy.


----------



## Gandalf (Oct 7, 2002)

From my many years of working in a hospital, I learned that it's very common for people who've had neuresurgery to have one (or more) seizure episodes. Generally speaking, these respond very well to treatment (medications) and *usually* completely disappears as the patient recovers. Sometimes, people have to be on medication for awhile, but it's usually just a precaution.

I'm pulling for this to be the case, as it's common, treatable, and generally not a long term problem. 

That's my plan, and I'm stickin' to it....


----------



## BillSJCA (Oct 8, 2002)

I just saw this thread, a great bunch of folks here!

I'm glad to hear Craig is doing better and, I wish him a speedy recovery. His webpage was one of the first LED webpages I ran across, and it brought me many hours of enjoyment. 

Thanks Craig, and get well quick!

Bill/SJCA


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2002)

Still praying for you Craig. Hang in there.

Where can I get a dozen long stem green and cyan LED's?

R. Brock


----------



## Rotten Ron (Oct 8, 2002)

Hang tough Craig.Your in our prayers.


----------



## Darell (Oct 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by Geoff in Philly:
> *has the donation/benefit eligibilty issue been resolved?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The donation part has - and we'll figure out the eligibility part so as not to screw anything up.

Donate Here


----------



## road__kill (Oct 8, 2002)

Get well soon Craig!

Link for Items I am donating to the Craig fund. Everyboby bid them up high!
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=001049


----------



## Don Klipstein Jr. (Oct 8, 2002)

Craig,

Although it took me several days to check into CPF to see just what was happening, I have been praying for you all this time. Hope this latest little "event" is just some little glitch and not a sign that something is majorly not going well.
Gonna take my Dorcy LED flashlight out and flash it west-by-northwest! I know you won't see it, but I hope those angels working on your recovery see my sign of appreciation for you recovering from some serious medical deep doo-doo!











Can/did anyone say where to send get-well cards? Will they get misdirected if you move out of ICU while they are in the mail?

- Don Klipstein ([email protected]), http://www.misty.com/~don/index.html


----------



## Steelwolf (Oct 8, 2002)

Just saw this thread. Lots of prayers will be for you, Craig. Hope it's a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Wylie (Oct 8, 2002)

Being a newbee here on the forum, I have not had the chance to communicate with you until now Craig. I have looked at the posts these people are placing here and you are the type of person we need more of in this world. Hang tough man we got to go fishing!


----------



## BigHonu (Oct 9, 2002)

Craig,

Keep your spirits up buddy, we are all pulling for you!

Aloha

Brian


----------



## Simon Megalaser (Oct 9, 2002)

Wishing you good health and a speedy recovery.

Best Regards

Simon


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 9, 2002)

Wednesday 5:30am Pacific

Its been a real roller coaster ride for Craig the last couple of days....

Monday I reported that he had experienced a minor event/episode. Well, that's what they thought.. At least one a day, Craig has a ultrasound of brain. The test looks at the circulation in the brain; an occulsion/blockage would normally indicate a brain spasm (a very bad thing).

Craig's test showed that he had a blockage. They had Craig all prepared for a second surgery. He was completely wired, and put under; they were going to place a stent in the blocked artery. *LUCKILY* just before they were ready to start the procedure, a second ultrasound was taken to confirm the location. NOTHING, NADA, all NORMAL? You know what they say, practice makes perfect.. Since they don't know whats going on, Craig will stay in ICU for at least a few more days for closer observation

The nurse told me that Craig is quite restless and a real pain in the butt (jokingly, meaning he's making a strong comeback; not lying in bed half dead). Think the Punishmentzone, and what he is doing to all the equiptment in ICU.

Timewise, is has been 9 days. I am told it will be another 2-3 weeks before his release


----------



## d'mo (Oct 9, 2002)

Grat News! Thanks Jeff! Keep it up Craig! Best wishes Ella!


----------



## WaltH (Oct 9, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jeff. 3 days, or 3 weeks, we're all here sending prayers if we're religious, or positive energy if we're not. They both equal the same thing in my opinion.

Lets go folks. Time to kick in donations. We're all quick to plunk 50 bucks down on a new LED this or a another incandescent that...so skip a purchase and put the money toward something really important.

My wife is part of a board with more members than ours. They are trying to raise $700.00 to help someone move from Arizona to Missouri. They've been trying for 2 weeks and not getting a very good response. I told her that if that were CPF, it would be no problem to raise $7000.00 much less $700.00. I hope we come up with even substantially more than that for Craig.
I did not know money was so tight for Craig. I remember a year or so ago he was sending money to someone who got in a little deep in flashlight purchases. Talk about selfless.

Off the soap box.


----------



## Hemingray (Oct 9, 2002)

I've been sending updates to the ICON (Insulator Collectors On the Net) group, as Craig was pretty active there, as well. I alsp pointed them to this site so they can keep up more current than my daily (or every other daily) postings.

Who knows, might add a few new members at the same time...

/ed brown in NH


----------



## lambda (Oct 9, 2002)

Mr. Ted Bear, thanks again for keeping us updated, it is greatly apreciated.

I can just imagine what Craig is doing to any device in ICU within his reach that has any kind of an LED indicator on it!

And Craig, we're still all thinking positive thoughts for your fast recovery. Can't wait till you're back!


----------



## PocketLights.com (Oct 9, 2002)

Jeff, thank you for the status updates on Craig. Craig, we are all praying for a smooth and quick recovery.

--David and Sabrina


----------



## Go Go Gadget Flashlight (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi all. My first post in probably six months. What a topic to come back to! :-(

Craig, my thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery.

I'm just now getting back on the internet after the move and new job here in Ohio. Can't wait to get back to the CPF on a regular basis. It may be a while yet, so I'm hoping Craig will be back before me!

Craig's help and his handling of all my "newbie" questions is one of the main reasons I got involved in CPF. Here's hoping he'll be around for many years to help encourage many more "newbies" in there quest for knowledge.

Best of luck to Craig and his family on a speedy recovery!

Gadget (Mike)


----------



## Lux Luthor (Oct 9, 2002)

Welcome back Gadget. Some of us had thought you were permanently gone.

I agree, not the best circumstances under which to return. I hope we get more good news soon.


----------



## vcal (Oct 9, 2002)

Nice to hear from you again Mike! Hope yer doin' well.

-Now all we need is to see Craig post again....

Well....maybe also to see some more new lights too..


----------



## Doug Meister (Oct 9, 2002)

Oh man, I've been gone for a few days and even was talking about Craig and the LED museum and how he is in a wheel chair and all that. I heard about his earlier collapse and 911 help and thought he was out of the woods. Now I see this - what a bummer.

Craig, may God be with you and bless you and give you healing.
*--Ðøug*


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 10, 2002)

If Craig is restless, there ought to be a way to get a cheap used laptop to him (on loan, even) so he can tap into the hopsital's internet connection (I guarantee you they have one), then he could at least read, if not post...just the mind wandering here. Anybody think this is possible?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2002)

If possible, and if Craig is up to it of course, this would be a *great* idea!













> originally posted by Mr Ted Bear,
> *Its been a real roller coaster ride for Craig the last couple of days....
> 
> Craig's test showed that he had a blockage. They had Craig all prepared for a second surgery. He was completely wired, and put under; they were going to place a stent in the blocked artery. LUCKILY just before they were ready to start the procedure, a second ultrasound was taken to confirm the location. NOTHING, NADA, all NORMAL? You know what they say, practice makes perfect.. Since they don't know whats going on, Craig will stay in ICU for at least a few more days for closer observation.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Man, another day of waiting for news...





Positive vibes are being sent continuously.






Get well soon Craig!

*Bart*


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 10, 2002)

I think that's a great idea Charlie. Does anyone have an old spare laptop that they could loan to Craig for a few weeks? I bet Craig would love that.


----------



## bladerunner (Oct 10, 2002)

Craig, Get well soon my friend! My thoughts and prayers are with you. I've learned a lot from you and I now own some fantastic lights. Please take care,get some rest,and you will get through this.

Sasha, the check is in the mail.(I like saying that)


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 10, 2002)

Thursday 1PM Report..

...and we have late breaking news to report. Keeping fingers crossed, Criag will be moved this afternoon into his own room (he's already been moved to a "holding area"). The importance of this is he is no longer "critical"; instead his status is "recovering". Soon he'll start receiving all kinds of therapy, which they don't offer in ICU.

Ella tells me that everyday is different. Yesterday was a great day for Craig; he was sitting up on his own, feeding himself and quite alert. In fact, he probably cound have taken a call or two. Today is a different story.... he's a bit lackluster, no appetite and not talking much.... not ready for phone calls yet.

One day at a time I guess....

Craig has some other issues. The Housing Authority visited a few days ago in his absence. His apartment failed the inspection.. I was told there are boxes and trash everywhere. This is a call for help. Are there any CPF's in the Seattle area that can assist Craigs mother? At the same time, I told Ella that funds were available to hire a cleaning service. The feeling I got is that Craigs place isn't dirty; just cluttered.... almost as if he needs a moving acompany, not maids service.


----------



## x-ray (Oct 10, 2002)

I would suggest very close supervision of any cleaning contractors, all that expensive equipment and those cool looking flashlights may be very tempting for any not so honest folk.

Would probably be a good idea for at least Ella and one of Craigs friends to be present.

At least Craigs condition is very promising




, thanks for keeping us up to date.

PS. Is the housing authority aware of Craigs condition (will they give a little more time on compassionate grounds ?

***EDIT***

Just an afterthought, without Craigs express consent I would *only* do what it takes to pass the housing regulations. I'm sure he wouldn't want anyone tidying up *his* stuff (I know I wouldn't



)


----------



## WaltH (Oct 10, 2002)

I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Lighthouse (Oct 10, 2002)

>In the best Homer Simpson voice I can muster< D'oh to the 13 power! >wry grin< 

While I'd be happy to help out with Mr. Ted Bear's request, unfortunately, like Walt H., I find myself on the wrong ocean, and speaking for myself, as far south of the Mason-Dixon line at one is likely to get while still state side.





Nonetheless, I have been,and will continue to, think positive, while wishing good thoughts towards the diagonal corner of the country.





Rest assured that some particularily HARDLINE positive vibes are directed towards the apparently intractable Housing Authority. Here's hoping that they do indeed have come compassion in Craig's case. Gotta think positive, gotta think positive . . . 

Sasha, check email.

Best regards to Craig & Ella.

LH

ps I concur with X-ray's comments 100%.


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Thursday 1PM Report..
> 
> ...and we have late breaking news to report. Keeping fingers crossed, Criag will be moved this afternoon into his own room
> The Housing Authority visited a few days ago in his absence. His apartment failed the inspection.. I was told there are boxes and trash everywhere. This is a call for help. he needs a moving acompany, not maids service.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Talked to Ella this late evening. I've set her up with a service that will come in and take out the junk to a truck, and sweep, vaccum, wash the toilet, wash the sink up and straighten up the APT. She is calling the service tonight around 7:00 p.m. to set it up for Monday. She will be there to tell them what goes and what to clean.
It is in great need of a total cleanup she said.

Ella will need money to pay these people.

Craig has Been moved to a 3rd Floor West Room.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 10, 2002)

Room 368 but not yet ready for calls. Hopefully the weekend


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2002)

Address for flowers?


----------



## Redball (Oct 11, 2002)

Hopefully the worse is over and Craig will have a speedy recovery. 

Craig,

It's going to be trying and difficult at times, but you have alot of people pulling for you.

Rick


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## Chris M. (Oct 11, 2002)




----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 11, 2002)

Friday 4pm

Craig is not ready for phone calls. After Craig talked to his father for a few minutes today, Ella asked Craig who it was he was speaking to, and Craig didn't know.

When I was talking to Ella, she held the phone to Craigs ear. I said "Hi Craig, this is Jeff - Mr Ted Bear.... Craigs reply - toilet pig? who is this...

He is said to be getting better every day. He feed himself, and ate all of his lunch. Vision is poor... can hardly read the big E.

I guess I'm just to impatient... I wish Craig to get well by the weekend, or next week, but must reconcile with the fact it will be six months to a year. I suppose that we should be grateful Craig is alive, and leave it at that, and not be too greedy.

All of the things I have talked about are considered NORMAL, it's just going to take some time.

Ella has gotten a handle on the apartment, so that should not be a problem for Craig when he gets out. I would like to * THANK * all the members that have contributed to the CRAIG FUND; some of those dollars are going towards the cleanup. What was a "biggie" has been rendered a minor task, just an afternoon of supervision for Ella


----------



## lambda (Oct 11, 2002)

Mr. Ted Bear,

The fact that Craig refered to you as "toilet pig" should be considered an achievement not gleaned by any other CPF'ers.





I know somebody at work that went thru two years ago what Craig is going thru right now. She's played on the softball team this year and has been a real good player (better than most). 

Yes, she was off work for six or seven months following the emergency surgery, but you would never know it today...

We just all need to understand that Craig may be back next month, or sometime next year. But the great part is that he will be back!

Thank you again Mr. Tead Bear for the updates and coordinating the PayPal funds for Craig.

Together, I think this will all work out fine over time.


----------



## Darell (Oct 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by Mr Ted Bear:
> *Craigs reply - toilet pig? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'd be more than happy to change that username for you, Jeff. It would be the least I could do, considering all the effort you've put into keeping us posted on Craig...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 11, 2002)

darell you beat me to it



all those in favor of changing Ted Bear's name to "Toilet Pig" (or should that be "Tiolet Pig"?) say "AYE" !

AYE!


----------



## Darell (Oct 11, 2002)

Aye!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2002)

AYE


----------



## yclo (Oct 11, 2002)

Aye..


----------



## McGizmo (Oct 12, 2002)

Sorry Jeff, I changed my mind





Yep; AYE


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's hoping that everything goes well and he's recovered enough that we can all meet him at the get-together in February. I was and still am looking forward to meeting him in person...

I wonder if his green hair will have grown back by then.


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 12, 2002)

AYE...


----------



## Carpe Diem (Oct 12, 2002)

Aye!

And as the huckster said while being ridden out of town on a rail by some angry citizens, "If it wasn`t for the honor of it, I`d just as soon forgo the ride!"


----------



## GlockDoc (Oct 12, 2002)

Aye!


----------



## larry (Oct 12, 2002)

Aye!


----------



## MrMom (Oct 12, 2002)

AYE!


----------



## rrtanton (Oct 12, 2002)

Aye!

What are we voting on, again?


----------



## Saaby (Oct 12, 2002)

Aye don't know


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 12, 2002)

Saturday pm

Craig wwas said to be more alert today then all previous days. He even was able to get up and walk to the mr toilet? by hinmself, but needed assistance returning.

An examination of his eyes revealed a rare condtion (unrelated to the surgery) that will require extended care but is treateable. 

more tommorrow


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Oct 12, 2002)

Awright...phone calls soon?


----------



## Pyractodoc (Oct 12, 2002)

What now, Wilson's disease/hemachromatosis? Your comment was cryptic, Ted, but it seems as if medical confidentiality has gone out the window with our "extended family" interest.

Hasn't the man had enough already?

Thoughts and prayers with you, Craig.


----------



## steinie (Oct 13, 2002)

Aye!


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 13, 2002)

AYE


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2002)

AYE!!!!!


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 13, 2002)

*Attention: ELLA Needs Phillips Phone Number.
*
She told me today that the number she has is no good. She needs to make arrangements to move the
pets out of Craig's APT. for safekeeping and feeding.

If your reading this Phillip, please Phone Ella
at Craig's Hospital Room. A.S.A.P.


----------



## Empath (Oct 13, 2002)

WakaWaka,
Check your personal message area. I also e-mailed you.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 13, 2002)

Sunday 9pm

Steady as she goes....

Want to thank everyone for helping with the Craig Fund...


----------



## lambda (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks *Mr.* Toilet Pig (Ted Bear), your updates are very much apreciated.

Craig, get better dude!


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 14, 2002)

I really miss Craigs humor in here and it just doesn't seem the same. I was a "lurker" for quite a while before joining and his posts usually made me laugh. I hope Craig sets the world's record for a speedy recovery.

Toilet Pig? LOL. That really cracks me up. Reminds me of Urine Potato.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by Light-Headed:
> *I really miss Craigs humor in here and it just doesn't seem the same. I hope Craig sets the world's record for a speedy recovery.
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Same here, and I keep hoping for that...

Meanwhile, Ella, hang in there, your son is going to come trough this. My thoughts are still with the both of you.

Take care,


----------



## Hemingray (Oct 15, 2002)

Still looking for an the address to send flowers, get well cards, plus toliets, etc to.





Is this correct:





Harborview Medical Center
325 9th Avenue
Seattle WA 98104-2499

Attn Craig Johnson, Room 368

????

/ed brown in NH


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 15, 2002)

Tuesday 5;30am
Hemingray
The address is correct, but leave off the room number... Craig may be moved today.

Status Upddate
Craig is said to be making progress each day. Yesterday, Monday, after Ella spent the day cleaning the apartment, she visited the hoopital at 8pm. Craig was asleep, and when she woke him up, Craig immediatedly recognized her, knew he was in a hospital in Wash, and had brain surgery.

Realized, there have been days, when Craig is in a "fog", so yesterday was a very good day. 

We now know that Craig has a "blown pupil" in one eye. This was caused by excessive swelling of brain from the operation. In plain english, Craig will need to wear "extra dark" sunglasses in the daylight.. but lets be positive... he can see and he is not blind. (The nurse told me that this is common side effect from the surgery). The other eye, specifically the underside of the eyelid, has some kind of problem, and would eventually cause blindness (they say) and require plastic surgery to fix.

Not the best news, BUT we should be happy that Craig is still with us..

Better news is that Ella was able to "clean up" Craigs apartment. She told me that she was amazed at just how hard the guys worked. Several pickup truckolads to the "dump", empty boxes, news papers, and "dry garbage". Ella told me that, she could have spent a week doing the floors and the bathroom... they guy got the place spotless in 6 hours. Criags apartment will be re-inspected in two weeks, and should have no problems passing inspection. * IT'S BECUASE OF ALL THE DONATIONS THAT THIS WAS POSSIBLE, THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HAVE HELPED WITH THE CRAIG FUND *

It is now OK for Craig to have visitors... anyone in Seattle? Phone calls still very iffy... it's a matter of calling at the exact moment when Craig is with the program (for the time being, he is not a majority of the time)... Mr Toilet Pig? Nah...


----------



## WaltH (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks TP! For the most part good news. Again, wish I lived closer so I could visit/meet Craig.


----------



## Lighthouse (Oct 15, 2002)

Heres hoping that he WILL be at Shotshow 2003! Yes, I understand that this has been a major event in Craig's life, however, we can all hope he surpasses the Dr's expectations in his recovery. Gotta think positive, gotta think positive ...

Best to Craig & Ella, and a special thanks to CPFr's for all for their assistance in Craig's time of need. Judging by the outpouring of responses on CPF, it could easily be relabeled Compassion Power Forums.

LH


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 16, 2002)

Anybody got the latest info???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2002)

Please?


----------



## the laser guy (Oct 17, 2002)

First off I will put my "AYE!" in.
As I have sat here and wondered, as everyone has, about craig and how he must be suffering through this.. My thoughts are with him as well. I havent even posted till now just lurking about.
I live in Coeurdalene Id, which is a 5 hr drive to seattle. Craig, when you are ready, I have my kids ready to go, and friends that I can stay with for up to 2 weeks. If there is anything that you should require please let me know. I may not have alot of money , like you, but I do have two hands and a brain that works and I am mobile. So if there is a need for it count me in!
As for your prayers........ Excuse me I do not wish to offend so I am glad all the good intentions sent your way was benificial.... I had to have been!
I know I WILL see you in the laser forum again and am looking forward to makin your organic CPU gets to do some deep cycle time!!
White light and green lasers your way......
Dwight


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 17, 2002)

Thursday 7:00am

I wish I could tell everyone that Craig did this, or that... but there's not much a report on a daily basis. If his recovery were to occur over seven or ten days, then we would see changes on a daily basis. Unfortunately, his recovery will take months.

THE CRAIG FUND HAS DONE A GOOD THING! Some of the donations were used to clean-up his apartment. Just yesterday, some of the donataions were used to stop his eviction.

There was supposed to be a decision yesterday as to whether Craig would be moved to a nursing home for anoter few weeks for recovery. There is the possiblity that he could remain in the hospital and be admitted to a special rehab program, but unlikely as he hasn't recovered enough


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi Jeff,
Thanks for keeping us updated. I know now the real emergency has passed, there is not much to report, but we do appreciate the updates. Thank you very much for providing them.




It's a good thing to know that some of the money already has been spended for needed things...





Please keep us informed, and once again, Thanks!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 17, 2002)

Thursday 8pm

No word if Criag will be moved to a nursing home to recoup for the next few weeks. More than likely he will be moved as the special rehab program I mentioned earlier involves a good 3+ hours of work daily; I am told that Craig just isn't strong enough at this point..


----------



## lambda (Oct 18, 2002)

Mr. TP Bear, thanks for the updates. Although it will take weeks for Craig to fully recover, it has been nice to hear he is doing OK on a day to day basis.

Now that the critical part is over, we will await your more infrequent updates.

Craig, get your strength back and take a break. Awaiting your return.......


----------



## beader (Oct 19, 2002)

Hi Everyone: I finally got home Thursday, late afternoon. Nothing has been decided about Craig yet, but I think they might just keep him where he is for a few more days, they told me yesterday that he is getting close to rehab, which will take place at the same location, but in another wing. Craig's short term memory is affected, he can't remember from one meal to another what he had, and the sad thing is that he probably won't remember that I was at his side from 8-10 hours a day for 16 days, but he should be getting that back, and I witnessed vast improvements in other things from day to day which was wonderful to see. I deeply appreciate all of your prayers and help for Craig, don't know what I would have done without you, and Jeff, you have been the rock in all this, what with organizing and keeping everyone posted on Craig's progress, can't thank you enough. Craig can have visitors now, perhaps Phillip and Paul will leave a working phone number for me on a post. I can't seem to get through to you. Thanks again everyone, and God bless. Ella (MOM)


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by PlayboyJoeShmoe:
> *
> And whatever happened to getting a surplus or cheap laptop to the Hospital.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You would think that being able to communicate (with flashoholics) would speed up his recovery tremendously, what with all the thinking and typing he'd have to do. It has to be something that interests him, as I seem to recall he was heard to be "rattling off flashlight web addresses" while at the hospital?

If someone nearby cares to arrange it, I would put up a few bucks specifically for the use of perhaps a -- RENTAL (now there's an idea) laptop...


----------



## snakebite (Oct 19, 2002)

i found a p 166 in a bunch of stuff i got in.
i will check it out and if it can be fixed i will load windows on it and send it out.
it is a high end(at that time)toshiba with sound cdrom and modem.
only snag would be getting username/password to set up the dialer.hope craig can remember it.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 19, 2002)

That would be so cool to hear from Craig again.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 20, 2002)

THANK YOU ELLA! 

And GOD BLESS you and CRAIG!

And whatever happened to getting a surplus or cheap laptop to the Hospital. If so much as a howdy came here directly from Craig, it would lift a HUGE weight off many of our hearts!

I can't stop thinking about it (and sending good vibes!)


----------



## MR Bulk (Oct 20, 2002)

Stefan's idea is good, perhaps someone close to the situation could check it out. But this would be useful to Craig only when he is mobile, thus meaning up and about, which would also mean he'd be near discharge status anyway.

I was thinking about something right now that he could look at and type into while propped up in bed, to prompt signal reattachment of his neural system and thus speed his recovery. Not to mention we'd be talkin' to Craig once again.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 20, 2002)

Got to be careful with ideas of "provide a laptop to him". Hospitals do not like it when people bring in valuables from home (they prefer they stay home). Other problems to look at is dialup would require a phone in his room. Not sure if that can be arranged. Some devices (ie. laptops) interfere with medical equipment.

Just a brainstorm, but it sounds like more of a hassle than it is helping.


----------



## BuddTX (Oct 21, 2002)

A Cheap Laptop?

How about here:

http://www.retrobox.com/rbwww/home/default.asp

The cheapest one listed is an:
IBM AMD K6-2 100MHz 40 MB 800 MB $125.00 

They have lots of Laptops in the high one hundreds and low two hundereds.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 21, 2002)

Why doesn't he check to see if the hospital has some kind of library and use that computer?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 21, 2002)

No news MAY be good news...

But many of us would REALLY like to know SOMETHING!

Update???


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 21, 2002)

Monday 6pm

Nothing news worthy to report... Craig will be moving to a nursing home in the next couple of days. He is not well enought to enter the rehab program I talked about earlier. The nurse tells me that he can have phone calls, but everytime I have called the room direct, the phone just rings and rings.

They think Craig will be in the nursing home for 2-3 weeks, and then possibly return to the hospital for rehab???

I have tried to find how much his memoory was affected by the surgery, but the answers I have gotten are contridictory. His short term memory isn't very good.... but have been told he knows about computers.... so different reports from different sources???????


----------



## Albany Tom (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok, I know about as much about medical stuff as I do doing laundry, and if you've ever seen me, you know this is a BAD thing, so for someone who knows more:

How serious is this short term memory thing? Is it just that his brain is busy doing other things, like healing, so it doesn't have time to do "unimportant" things? (Like when people are drinking and the brain stops recording things, but everything works fine later)

Could someone explain the vision issues? To me this sounds terrible, but medical "stuff" is amazing, so maybe not so bad? How will it affect his ability to do the things he likes to do so much? (Like play with flashlights, art, and computers...all very visual)

I know this all sounds cold to ask, but it's driving me nuts not knowing what's going on, or understanding what the medical things really mean.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by Albany Tom:
> *...I know this all sounds cold to ask, but it's driving me nuts not knowing what's going on, or understanding what the medical things really mean.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Doesn't sound cold, sounds concerned and caring.

Brightnorm


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 22, 2002)

Tueday evening

Spoke to a "new" friend in Seattle that will be paying a visit to Craing tommorrow, so hopefully we'll have a better insight into Craig's condition, to what extent, degree, etc.


----------



## Darell (Oct 22, 2002)

Jeff -

You're doing a great thing here. I'm constantly amazed at how much you accomplish - and you make it sound so simple. But I know you're putting lots of time and effort into all you're doing.

Craig has hundreds of great friends here. But you have outshined us all in your willingness to step up to the plate and get so much done!

I'm proud to have you one our team.


----------



## Anthem (Oct 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by darell:
> [...] But you have outshined us all in your willingness to step up to the plate and get so much done! [...]


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Seconded!


----------



## WakaWakaBBS (Oct 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by beader:
> *Hi Everyone: I finally got home Thursday, late afternoon. Phillip and Paul will leave a working phone number for me on a post. I can't seem to get through to you. Thanks again everyone, and God bless. Ella (MOM)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Hello Ella, I just got home from Northwest Hospital myself. Extreme pain in my left foot, Possible cellulitis/occult fracture. Will get pain and antibotics pills later today, and visit my local DR. Didn't know you went back to Alaska. I visited Craig a week ago, he squeezed my hand nice and hard and knew it was me there. My phone # is *206-784-3267 *I don't get up till after 1:00 p.m. P.T. Daily as you know that I'm a nite-owl. So call say after 2:00 so I have had some COFFEE in me to be able to talk on the phone


----------



## TACTICAL WAREHOUSE (Oct 23, 2002)

My prayers are with you Craig.

Dan.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Oct 24, 2002)

Thursday 7pm

Craig got move to a nursing home late this afternoon.

I spoke to him on the phone!!!

He's doing OK but has a ways to go.

I told him about the CRAIG FUND.. I think he understood, and he was pleased.

No internet access at the nursing home; nor are laptops permitted


----------



## Albany Tom (Oct 24, 2002)

re internet - that sucks. I think you can have laptops and internet access in prison! (What a screwy country we live in)

Any address where we could send cards? Or will he be there too short of a time for that?


----------



## PeterM (Oct 24, 2002)

Everything that ain't bolted down gets stolen in most nursing homes, except high $$ elite ones. That's probably why the laptop rule is instituted. Same in prisons. I doubt seriously any state, even CA, allows internet access in prisons, (possibly a few tightly controlled exceptions for legal research). Laptops would prompt fights between inmates and probably between some nursing home residents too.


----------



## Saaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Excuse my highly nieve question, but...

"Everything that ain't bolted down gets stolen in most nursing homes, except high $$ elite ones."

Why? Or rather...who? Cleptomaniac retired folk?!?


----------



## PeterM (Oct 24, 2002)

Kleptomaniac retired folk "borrow stuff" all the time and it goes home with their visiting relatives. Also, some of the miserably paid, overworkes staff tend to look at small, high value items as a "fringe" that'll never be missed by their owners, especially mentally incapacitated patients who don't have constant visits. Not all of the staff, of course, but enough of them. This may or may not apply particularly to Craig, but that's why the rule. Also can you imagine the phone bill when some resident falls prey to the 809 con or similar?


----------



## PeterM (Oct 24, 2002)

Spend a little time at a nursing home and you'll soon understand why they are particularly unsuited for small high value items. Just like prisons.


----------



## Light-Headed (Oct 24, 2002)

Just a note to let Craig know I'm hoping to see him back in here soon.


----------



## Darell (Oct 24, 2002)

Jeez.... they didn't mistakenly move him into a prison did they?


----------



## Stefan (Oct 24, 2002)

Sometimes, if you've ever eatten hospital food you wish you were in prison. Prisoners here complain because they are having too many red meat servings a week. Go figure.

Side note, get well soon Craig.


----------



## Whistler (Oct 25, 2002)

Is there an address to send a card?

I think he will miss the last cards anyway...


----------



## beader (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi everyone: Craig is moved to:
First Hill Care Center
1334 Terry Ave.
Seattle, WA 98101

Phone: 206-624-1484

This is a nursing home which provides about one hour a day re-hab services. I talked to his nurse today and she says Craig is still very confused. Like one post said, his brain in busy fixing other things and the memory will probably be last to wake up. He can read if he holds the material towards his lap as he can't open his eyelids fully, so he could work on his computer ok if he held his head back, but perhaps that will get better also. He will end up with some vision problems in that he will need a lens for one eye that darkens whenever he is in bright light. He is walking with a lot of assistance. Thank you Jeff for keeping everyone posted. You do it better than I do. Ella


----------



## Saaby (Oct 25, 2002)

That's great to hear Ella.

Now, everyone, since this HAS extended to a lengthy 11 pages how would you feel if we started a Craig Thread 2 and closed this one. We could start it with this info about where he is now, making it extremely easy to find.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2002)

Im all for that Sabby! And I am not about to start flooding him with calls, but I ask anyone who does call or visit in person to PLEASE share with us!!!


----------



## Greta (Oct 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> *That's great to hear Ella.
> 
> Now, everyone, since this HAS extended to a lengthy 11 pages how would you feel if we started a Craig Thread 2 and closed this one. We could start it with this info about where he is now, making it extremely easy to find.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ryan... Make is so!


----------



## Saaby (Oct 26, 2002)

Ok...consider it done...

This topic is now closed. Should you happen to have it bookmarked or something like that, update your bookmarks to:

The Craig Thread--Revision 2


----------

